# Pentium D Overclock



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

Please post your Pentium D overclocks here. Specify your type of Pentium D (e.g 920) and what motherboard, and what cooling.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

hello m8,

that is the premium version of my board,dual giga lan,more sata.more expensive.
i did have to up the voltage a tad.these boards let you go up in 0.01v increments so dont worry,just go up by .01 every time till it stabilizes.
these boards "apparently do crossfire",but the second slot only does x4.if you can afford it get that board,i'm sure this will do more but the temp went up to 46c on win at 4.1,i'm dying to know the max it will post at but the temp is a bit  .i'm sure your chip will do well in that board as its a pressie and just a lower multi than mine,14x mine 15x.i dont see no reason it wont go mad for it tho' lol
stock mine is 15x multi,200 fsb,1.29-3 vcore wonder if it will do 300 fsb lol lol


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

So... you reckon I can get to 4.0GHz on the premium version?

Bearing in mind I'll be using stock cooling, because I dont have a high budget


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

i dont see why not,it's not gonna run any hotter than mine is it.it depends how fast your ram will run at mines at 902.you will probably need to use a divider to run it at what it will do.if you can i'd try and get some 667 or higher.you'll gain on the overall speed if your ram is running faster.that board will be like a breath of fresh air,i've had no probs with mine at all.i'm changing mine soon for  one that supports conroe(core 2 duo).
this one-http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/en/news/newspop.php?pDOCNO=en_0606051
or this one-http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=248&model=1198&modelmenu=1
that one may be core compatible now.
look at this bad boy-http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2295&ProductName=GA-965P-DQ6 £187 tho' lol


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 28, 2006)

I got a Pentium D 930 3.0GHz w/ stock cooling on an ASRock 775Dual-VSTA.  I haven't tried an OC yet, but would like some input about stock temps.  I'm running idle @ CPU=41c(105f) and mobo=33c(91f).  Are these typical stock temps?  Used Arctic Silver 5 for stock HSF install, but not sure what temps to expect.  Anybody?

EDIT: BTW, I'm running Corsair Value DDR2 667 PC5300, what type of OC could I get with that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

here ya go 4.2ghz lol
http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/p2538cpuz134o231.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

by stock cooling do you mean the fan from the box??.if so your not gonna get much of a clock out of it.you can see what mine will do,but that is with an arctic pro.your 930 WILL clock tho' it depends on the clocking settings on your board.

edit:your ram should be okay,its corsair and its 667 so you have a good start with that ram.
my temp has settled to 40c idle on win,tv card and the net running.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

4.2GHz??? HOLY S**T! Thats amazing. Can I please have a link to the cooler you are using on your CPU please.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 28, 2006)

You might not be able to OC it that high, tigger69 has a pretty nice mobo.  Casheti, how do you like your board?  I had considered getting one of them, but didn't have the $$ at the time.

EDIT: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro $23.99 shipped http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186134&ATT=35-186-134&CMP=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I'm talking about overclocking WHEN i get his board you see. My board at the moment (ASUS P5LP-LE) is "unoverclockable" you see? BIOS locked. Can't be flashed. NOTHING can be changed to alter anything. So I will buy that board and then I will overclock using that.

A person who finds a way to overclock MY motherboard is a God among men.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

*Amazing: 4++ ghz overclocks outta your Intel rig CPU's!*

See subject-line/title:

To quote Darth Vader: "IMPRESSIVE... (most impressive)"



See, I never had any luck o/c'ing Dual Pentium III 1ghz cpu's I had in an SMP rig (Abit VP-6), only got them up to 1152mhz (1.2ghz approximately)!

I also never had much luck o/c'ing my HyperThreaded Pentium IV @ 3.2ghz either (some small margin gained via FSB speedups only, I don't do it on that 2nd rig of mine anymore with o/c's though)... 

* IMO & experience - The Intel Pentium III & Pentium IV are NOT great overclockers using air-cooling methods @ least!

(So, it is good to see that Intel has "flipped-the-script", & now Intel CPU's ARE good overclockers... on air no less it seems!)

APK

P.S.=> Or, are you guys using hydro-cooling, or "phase-change" cooling methods to achieve those overclock rates...? apk


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

Intels ar s**t, but then again, they overclock so AWESOME (In the right hands)!


----------



## Casheti (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey error f0rce, nice cooler link, I'll be getting that!


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> See subject-line/title:
> 
> To quote Darth Vader: "IMPRESSIVE... (most impressive)"
> 
> ...



Im guessing most air or liquid cooling.... Do they processers run really good BTW? Pentuim D, Im not much of a gooroo on these processers there probably gonna be my next one along with two 7900's, But these things runs good? Good prices? Good mobos? I have liquid cooling ect. as it is, I just want to know if these are worth getting isncei m upgrading the end of this year.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

*I think it's MORE about the Pentium "D" line, than anything*

I know that Pentium III 1ghz cpu's & std. Pentium IV's (3.2ghz model) aren't great for overclocks... 

(& I pulled EVERY trick in the book to get them higher, you just did not get much outta them using air-cooling (some, but not much, see above, maybe 10% on both rigs)).

* However, it appears these Pentium "D" units do very well in o/c's, bigtime... these guys are crossing 4++ ghz, no problem!

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm sure this chip has more to go as well.it just seems to want to go higher and higher.ram was at 933 as well oMfg.are ye getting that board then m8?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 28, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> But these things runs good? Good prices? Good mobos?


Do a google on pentium d overclocking, it's insane what people are doing with them Don't forget the 4 MEGABYTE L2 cache  

Motherboards, YES, they have amazing mobo's for Pentium D's like the ASUS Intel 955X P5WD2 Premium http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=184&model=493&modelmenu=1 .  That is an overclocker's dream!

And prices, they couldn't be any better... they might as well be giving them away 
I got my Pentium D 930 3.0GHz (Presler) for $173.50 (shipped! http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80851&prodlist=pricegrabber).  It's doesn't get any better than this


----------



## gR3iF (Jun 28, 2006)

so my pentium d805 from 2.66 to 4.01 stable on a water cooling ^^


pretty fun that cpu


----------



## drade (Jun 28, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Do a google on pentium d overclocking, it's insane what people are doing with them Don't forget the 4 MEGABYTE L2 cache
> 
> Motherboards, YES, they have amazing mobo's for Pentium D's like the ASUS Intel 955X P5WD2 Premium http://usa.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=184&model=493&modelmenu=1 .  That is an overclocker's dream!
> 
> ...



Holy crap! Thats a sick mobo!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

i had an 805 before this 930,i could'nt get the best outta my ram tho'.this ram is good,i've had it at 1000mhz at 3.75ghz or summat.
i think the reason they clock ok is the 65nm core,i guess they dont need so much juice and definatly dont cook.i dont see why any presler cored cpu wont be a good clocker in the right board.you need pretty good ram for a 930 or you'd have to use a divider and have the chip fast and the ram slow.
thats the same as my board,mine just isnt the premium.same 955x chipset i think.i think the fsb goes to 450 apparently.i have mine at 280 not a bad jump from 200.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 28, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> thats the same as my board,mine just isnt the premium.same 955x chipset i think.i think the fsb goes to 450 apparently.i have mine at 280 not a bad jump from 200.


 P5WD2
 Not enough cash-flow at the moment


----------



## Alec§taar (Jun 28, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i think the reason they clock ok is the 65nm core,i guess they dont need so much juice and definatly dont cook



Tigger69, sounds about as "right/dead on" an explanation for Pentium "D" overclockability as any I have ever heard of... nice!



* Probably explains why I was not able to get very much out of its predecessors in the std. Pentium IV 3.2ghz & its forebear, the Pentium III 1ghz cpu.

APK


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

i have been reading some of the 930 overclocking threads from a search on google.my chip seems to do better than some others,on one thread,they said that the 930  they tested would only do 4ghz with 1.5v.mebbe mine is "special" lol.

is the 930 only on a b1 rev or are there some b0's too?.anyone who has a 930 can you look,i have seen a 920 on b0 but i dont know if the 930 is available on b0 too.

i'm gonna try it l8r and see what the highest it will do with stock cooling,i have only tried the vcore on 1.35 max at the moment.i dont really want to go much higher.

they certainly have changed it around,intels do now clock it seems..


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/intel930d/
Pentium D 930 3.0GHz stock voltage, stock cooling, 4.125GHz out of box.  

No B0's, B1 was the first release.  There is supposedly a C1 that was released in June, but haven't seen any yet.  There were some stability issues with the B1 thermal dissipation and lower power consumption settings, which of some were disabled in the B1.  Supposedly they fixed all that for the C1 release.

"First batch of Presler CPUs (revision B1) have EIST feature turned off by microcode update because of stability issues. This affects only idle power consumption and thermal dissipation. Chips with working EIST will start shipping in Q2 2006. They will have different S-Spec number which can be found in Intel errata documentation, or here"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_d

B1 & C1 Specs Compared
http://www.digital-daily.com/cpu/intel_pentium_d_9x0/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2006)

what are you settings at that?.-fsb/mem divider/vcore?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 29, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> what are you settings at that?.-fsb/mem divider/vcore?.


 Ha, yeah right... I'm not _that_ brave yet, I just got this thing.   Right now all my settings are stock.  I was just quoting from the article; they ran the 930 they tested to 4.125GHz right out of the box with stock everything.  Check the article to see what their settings were at.


----------



## IluvIntel (Jun 29, 2006)

15 x 289mhz FSB is as good as it gets with my 930, that is too be stable with Futuremarks 3Dmark06 & PCMark05. This is with all air cooled system mounted in case.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice OC.  I noticed your 3DMark05 FSB was at 294, was that stable?  Very nice score btw and freakin sweet system


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

@casheti-
               how do you use ati tray tool benchmark?.i have tray tool ver 1.0.5.880 rc,but i cant see where the benchmarker is.

as for the xl,it will only cost me £50 to get that.my mate is buying mine for £50 and the xl is £100,at least i will have 16 pipes,so should be a bit faster.i want a 7600gt or poss x1800gto.i have been looking at the x1800gto unlocking thread and if they are unlockable i may get that instead.find me a better card for upto £120 on a uk site and i will get that instead of the xl.
 i still dont see that new board in your spec m8,4ghz is calling m8.lol
edit-how much is the p5wd2 in usa then?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> edit-how much is the p5wd2 in usa then?.


Cheapest I could find is here, depending on what board version you want:
http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_attrib.php?page_id=40&form_keyword=p5wd2&rd=1

Asus P5WD2-E Premium Motherboard: $225.99 (177.23 EUR/122.54 GBP)
Asus P5WD2 Premium Motherboard: $186.95 (146.61 EUR/101.37 GBP)
Asus P5WD2 Motherboard: $153.95 (120.73 EUR/83.49 GBP)

Cheers mate


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

i already have a p5wd2,i was wondering how much in the us coz casheti wants one,but i dont think the poor lad has the dosh.lol
what about the card question?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> what about the card question?.


right, right, um... I don't know of an 1800 unlock, but i'm not the person who would know... maybe ping Dolf on PM and see if he knows.  As for the ATi Tray Tools, I have never used them.  boy... I'm not being very helpful am i?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

dont worry m8,have you tried clocking yore 930?.they clock pretty nice on stock vcore ya know.you have a decent cooler too.
by the way just to satisfy my curiosity,what time is it there?.it is 3:06pm here.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> dont worry m8,have you tried clocking yore 930?.they clock pretty nice on stock vcore ya know.you have a decent cooler too.
> by the way just to satisfy my curiosity,what time is it there?.it is 3:06pm here.


Haven't tried OC'ing the proc just yet... I think I'll at least wait till it's burnt in a bit.  it's so new I don't think I've even run it for over 50 hrs yet   Were I to OC it in the future, I would wait to pony up cash for a Zalman CNPS9500.  That baby looks encredible, outperforming even some watercoolers http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zalman/CNPS-9500LED/  Then I'll probably get a Swiftech MCX159-CU to cool the northbridge, just to be nice and comfortable with my OC.  I'm a bit cautious when it comes to OCing  

BTW, it's around 9AM here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

i have an arctic cooling freezer 7 pro,its supposed to be a bit better than the zalman-
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/custompc/labs/84123/zalman-cnps9500led.html
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/custompc/labs/84132/arctic-cooling-freezer-7-pro.html


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

yo tigger, load up Tray Tools, then its in your system tray. Right click on it, click overclocking, then click Bench!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

here ya go-
http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/k24747ATT Benchmark Resultse85.jpg

not very good.need better card.did you read my earlier post?.do ya reckon ya can find a better card than xl for <£120?.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

Omg Tigger!! I Got My X850xt For £115!

Oh man tigger, you got owned by an X1600XL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

tell me about it,i am v happy with my system,i need a better card now to finish it off.my cpu rocks but my card is a fanny.(fanny has a differant meaning in the uk,its the front bit lol).i hope i can get one soon.
 sometimes i forget about the time diff between us and uk.do ya reckon a 7600gt would be ok for £117?.by the way how old are you?.1 am 36 lol
lots of views on our chat thread lol.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL. I'm in the UK, and I'm 15, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol,i thought u was in the u.sep.a.i'm quite glad to hear your're not a sep.
you was lucky getting that x850 for 115.i will get a better card soon.
were in the uk are you?.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

South East, Leighton Buzzard.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger, u.sep.a.??   I cannot believe people are still mad about us kicking your @$$ in the revolutionary war... or rescuing your @$$es in WWII.  You would all be speaking freakin German right now if it weren't for us "seps", so count your blessings.

USA =-> <-=England, a.k.a. "Great" Britain, a.k.a. the UK, a.k.a. it rains all the time 

 Cheers ya wanka ​


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

and how long did it take you seps to come and help us?.nearly two years,britain held out alone for two years before the usa "helped us".and in the revoultionry war usa had the frenchies and the spanish helping,so you didnt do it alone.

anyway dont lets start arguing about history,lets keep this for pc's eh?.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> and how long did it take you seps to come and help us?.nearly two years,britain held out alone for two years before the usa "helped us".and in the revoultionry war usa had the frenchies and the spanish helping,so you didnt do it alone.
> 
> anyway dont lets start arguing about history,lets keep this for pc's eh?.


Alright, I can respect that  

Question for you then:  If I decide to OC my Pentium D 930 3.0GHz to 4.0GHz, what are going to be my biggest concerns cooling wise?

First I have to check my crappy ASRock mobo to see how much it will let me mess with it, but also need to see if my RAM can take it.  How much concern should there be about that much of an OC with stock RAM, no cooling.

Then, northbridge... those suckers love to heat up, but again, I don't know how concerned I should be with that.
EDIT: And I might just have go get me one of these... cheap, but GOOD!! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16835186134&ATT=35-186-134&CMP=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r

...and it still rains there all the time


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

*Ok, need some opinions from everyone:*

What are your favorite progs for OC'ing your CPU & monitoring your CPU/mobo temps?


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

I can't OC, or monitor my stuff, cos of gay mobo


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i have been reading some of the 930 overclocking threads from a search on google.my chip seems to do better than some others,on one thread,they said that the 930  they tested would only do 4ghz with 1.5v.mebbe mine is "special" lol.



Asus certainly did a nice job of the P5WD2 series motherboards. I run a P4 640 on my P5WD2 Premium, and it goes much further than most other people have been able to get theirs on air cooling. lol, or maybe we both are just lucky and have "special" cpus


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

i wont use the term seps anymore ok.

the best way to clock is the bios,tweak try,tweak try.i dont know how good your board is for clocking,i have just a heatsink on my nb/sb.i have'nt checked how hot they get.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

LOL, yh, some CPU's can be exactly the same, on the same mobo, and OC completely different. Its the "luck" of the draw.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i wont use the term seps anymore ok.
> 
> the best way to clock is the bios,tweak try,tweak try.i dont know how good your board is for clocking,i have just a heatsink on my nb/sb.i have'nt checked how hot they get.


What do you use to monitor your CPU temps though?


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

I bloody dont thats for sure.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> I bloody dont thats for sure.


 LOL
How about your infrared?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i wont use the term seps anymore ok.
> 
> the best way to clock is the bios,tweak try,tweak try.i dont know how good your board is for clocking,i have just a heatsink on my nb/sb.i have'nt checked how hot they get.



on the p5wd2 series, the board won't normally post above roughly 310mhz, so if you want anything higher than that, you need to start using AIBooster to increase the fsb. The NB heatsink get's quite hot, i would recommend keeping the voltage to the NB quite low unless you're using aftermarket cooling on it. A good thing to do is replace the Silicone based thermal grease asus use with Ceramique, that helps greatly. Also, the thermal diode used to monitor the temperature of the NB is located on the PCB, so doesn't provide an accurate read-out. 



			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> LOL
> How about your infrared?



erm, primarily speedfan, but also AIBooster if i happen to be using it at the time 

I generally aim to keep temps below 60c maximum. I went as far as to lap the cooler and IHS on my cpu to do this!


----------



## Casheti (Jun 30, 2006)

you guys know your s**t


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, here is what my mobo has for OC'ing:
Does this look like it'll work for OC'ing from 3.0 to at least 3.5 or 4.0?

Hybrid Booster: 
A safe overclocking featuer, combined iwth the overclocking and safety features. Which include:

CPU Multiplier: Provide the interface to adjust the CPU Multiplier value to get the best CPU speed.

Vcore Voltage Adjustment: Provide a power up CPU core voltage adjustment interface.

CPU frequency Stepless control: Provide the interface to increase or decrease the CPU clock by 1Mhz per click.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

i use mainly everest ultimate to monitor my temps.i tried ai booster when i had the 805,did quite well for a win clocker.ai probe sometimes crashes my machine.
i tried my chip at 300 fsb but it wouldnt boot.i only had the power at 1.350 tho',mebbe it would boot with higher voltage.it booted at 290 ok tho.that was 4.2ghz.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jun 30, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> it booted at 290 ok tho.that was 4.2ghz.


???  Wouldn't your multiplier have to be under 15 for 290 to produce less than 4.35?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry 290 was 4.35.300 would'a been 4.5.mebbe it would do 4.5 with a higher vcore than 1.35.whats the highest fsb yours has posted at?.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2006)

highest fsb i've managed to post at is 340mhz, but that was on a cold night with loads of voltage going through my cpu (around 1.6v).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2006)

error force-you should'nt have to up the voltage at all to give it a little test.just up the frequency step control thing 5 and try it.your 930 should go up fine i reckon.it all depends on your ram.you may have to use a divider to stop the ram going higher than it will take.just try a little nudge up and see.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 1, 2006)

Anybody know how to mod my X850XT to a PE???

I already have the X850XT-PE clocks. All I want to do is change the name of the card to X850XT-PE

Please help. Greatly appreciated.

BTW. I have posted a reply in the X800/X850 BIOS modding thread, but nobody has replied.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is my BIOS dump from ATiTool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2006)

good morning,m8.imay be getting an x1800gto.i may just be able to stretch to it.i think it is better in the longrun to get this and not the other one even tho' it is cheap.
what is the cheapest that p5wd2 is then in the uk?.cant you blag your parents to get you it?,lol.i bet your dying to see what your chip will do.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> good morning,m8.imay be getting an x1800gto.i may just be able to stretch to it.i think it is better in the longrun to get this and not the other one even tho' it is cheap.


You better get that HIS x1800GTO IceQ3!!!!  For $199 that is the best bang for buck w/ an x1800 and comes hardware OC'd to 520 and has awesome stock cooling, and is unlockable to 16 pipes!!


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 1, 2006)

If I could afford a P5WD2 right now, I would have one, except for the fact that I have an AGP card still.  So that will have to wait.  As for "blagging my parents", they stopped buying me stuff like that about 10 years ago m8, I'm almost 25    Anywho, you were right, I *was* dying to see what my chip could do, so last night I tested it on my "crappy" ASRock 775Dual-VSTA mobo:

FSB: 200 = 3.0GHz = stock = stable
FSB: 250 = 3.75GHz = stable & could boot windows xp
FSB: 262 = 3.94GHz = not-stable & could not boot

It seemed anything above 250 would try to boot, flash a blue screen of death type thing, then reboot too quickly for me to read it.  If it did start to boot I would get an error that one of the critical files in Windows XP was missing and to re-install it.  If I dropped back down, it booted fine.  But then I tried booting at 250 again (previously worked) and it wasn't having it... what gives?  

I can't find my RAM ratio (ie 1:1, 3:4, etc) in BIOS, don't think it supports that feature.  can't find multiplier either...  

EDIT: I do have PCI & PCIe sync/async though... don't know if that helps out any.

So something isn't holding up on my system... maybe mobo, maybe RAM.  My temps with stock cooling at 3.75 when I booted were 43/34 idle.  When at 3.94GHz were up to 49/34 idle (in BIOS).  I caved and ordered that AC Freezer 7 Pro yesterday, so that should help a bit when it gets here.  Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2006)

sorry m8 i thought you were younger.

on the pci & pcie sync,you need to lock it at 33.33 if you have an option like that,the pci does not wnat to be in sync with the fsb,or that means it will go up with the fsb.i have mine at 270 for 4.05ghz,my pci is locked and my vcore is at 1.35.the chip should do that 3.75 ok.

the ram ratio wont be a 1:1 setting or anything it might be called dram frequency or something.mine has it like-
ddr2 400
ddr2 533
ddr2 667
ddr2 800
the setting this is on with whatever your fsb is set to determines the ratio ie- 1:1/5:7 etc.

you could try upping the voltage a tad to the ram and/or cpu,smallest bit tho'.
that freezer will def drop your temps.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> on the pci & pcie sync,you need to lock it at 33.33


awesome, I can do that and was wondering if I should



> my vcore is at 1.35.


Ok, my vcore was at 1.241, and I don't think I can change it on this mobo. :shadedshu  ideas?  are there any voltage progs out there?



> ddr2 667


that's what i have it set at (333mhz)



> that freezer will def drop your temps.


Oh yeah babay, that's what I'm counting on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 2, 2006)

the chip should go up with no vcore increase at least to 3.75.try it again but lock the pci to 33.33.use a program like everest or cpu-z to check what your ram is running at stock and clocked,you can download cpu-z free(google)and i'm sure you can get a trial ver of everest,if not i will send you it somehow(e-mail poss).

http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/l25774cpuz memo44.jpg
http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/z54947cpuz memr44.jpg

if you look at the everest one,it shows dram:fsb ratio,real clock and effective clock.you can check to see what your ram is at once youve clocked it.

both good progs..


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks tigger!  I'll let you know how it turns out, maybe it was just that 33mhz thing


----------



## strick94u (Jul 3, 2006)

805 D that can only do 2945 so far its the mem thats holding it back I'm thinking the 930 would be a great switch 800 fsb will bring my memory down i think I'm hitting 586 fsb now 
heck I dont know it would suck if it dont bring it up. heck it would be 400 fsb in bios right ??


----------



## infrared (Jul 3, 2006)

200 set in the bios would make it 800 i think. It is quad pumped like the P4's right?

Yeah, the fsb on those chips sucks to say the least. I'm wandering if you used a good Asus motherboard it would let you drop the multiplier down to 14x, then you could get back to a decent fsb.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

OMFG OMFG OMFG NICE OVERCLOCK infrared!!!

I MEAN, 4.8GHz, HOLY SH*T!!


----------



## infrared (Jul 3, 2006)

hehe, thankyou  I need to get a WC loop setup so i can get it stable above 5ghz though


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

I HAVE to buy me that motherboard you are using, and an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro. Thats what you're using right? But 5 Case fans?? That may involve some cutting of metal, and the end result, an ugly side panel.


----------



## infrared (Jul 3, 2006)

my case is in peices, so there's no side or front panel, the only case fan is an 80mm one behind the cpu just helping to exhaust the warm air. Looks a mess to say the least!

Might be able to get THIS in a couple of weeks


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

O M F G!! That silver case looks AMAZING!! I SOOOOOO want that. I'm underfunded though.  Are there any stores that sell it in south east england near Leighton Buzzard? I don't like buying off of the internet.

Oh wow, I have £18! But I recently bought an X850 XT (£130 incl. p&p) and an ATi Silencer 5 rev 2 (£20)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

that case is nice,but i think its too short.that is 440mm depth and my eclipse is 560mm,it really makes a differance.look how much space there is between my board and the drives in my case-
http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/c55320Picture 5v231.jpg
http://loader.sc0rian.com/users/public/w19341Picture 5f231.jpg

my other case was a thermaltake xaser v before this and it was ok,my mate got a 6800u a while ago and he had to move his hd's coz the card was hitting them.and that case is 440mm long,thats over 100mm shorter than mine.

i had an 805,and changed it coz it is the fsb holding them back,most boards do 200 fsb stock to make 800,but the 805 is 133 to make 533 and i just couldnt get my pc7200 ram to a decent enuff speed even at 3.6ghz.

if i win the lotto casheti,i'll buy you that board m8.lol


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh man tigger69, I hope you win. Good luck m8. WOOOOOO!!!!

(By the way tigger, your case is roomy and all, but the Aerocool Aeroengine II has that monster turbine fan, which is the sort of air cooling I dream about) 

Heres a list of what I need:

Asus P5WD2 Premium
Aerocool Aeroengine II
Aerocool Cool Panel 2
ATi Silencer 5 Rev. 2
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
4GB DDR2 667MHz Dual Channel Ram
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS
600W Antec PSU
4 PNY Copper Ram Heatsinks
BGA Ramsinks For X850XT
And A 2x 200GB RAID 0 Hard Drive Setup

That, my friend, is what I would uprgrade my computer to If I had lots of money. When I'm 16, I'm blatantly getting a job in Tesco's for a while. 

(And infrared, get this for your new case)

http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-coolpanel-2-silver.html

(Oh, and this one as well)

http://www.xoxide.com/aerocool-coolwatch-black.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

mine has a 120mm on the front and a 120mm on the back,both akasa ambers(18db).

i just spilled f**king tea on my msoft digital media pro kboard.i put it in the hot sun for 1/2 an hour,seems ok/i hope the sugar in the tea dont stick up the keys.it was only the num pad that got it tho'.

i will buy you that list if i win ok m8.you do need that freezer 7 tho'

them cases are ok but just a little cheap for me,and i do like a roomy case,mine has a removable mboard tray too.meks it easier to build.its ally to so pretty light.


----------



## infrared (Jul 3, 2006)

if you spill something like that on the keyboard, the best thing to do is rinse it well under the tap. As long as you leave it to dry well, they normally work fine afterwards


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

OMFG SERIOUSLY MATE, YOU HAVE TO WIN!!!

I'm too poor to buy anything. I'm only 15 and I get £10 pounds a week, sometimes less


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 3, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> if you spill something like that on the keyboard, the best thing to do is rinse it well under the tap. As long as you leave it to dry well, they normally work fine afterwards


See what happens when you drink _tea_?  
Tomorrow is a day I'm sure Tigger won't be celebrating, but in advance to all you Americans out there ("seps" as the limey calls us) HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!  INDEPENDANCE DAY BABY!!        

Hehe, don't worry ya old Brit boys, we still love you


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

lol. Why do people think brits have yellow teeth. Thats so not true.

(For most)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

i dont actually have any teeth,i had them alll pulled out when i was 21,too much effort to look after.at least they're not yellow tho'.
happy 4th to all you yanks.(sep is cockney slang for septic tank by the way,no offence meant).do you know were the term "limey" came from?.ya probs do eh?.
dont worry casheti m8,when your older you can spend all your spare folding on your machine like most of us oldies probs do.
no offence to yanks but tea is a great drink,coffee is horrid unless its perc,and first thing in a morning,ugh.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

Hell yeah man, all my money is going to PC, then once that's done, im off to New Zealand


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

how come ure off to nz then?.with parents or sumthing.
just dl'd a game called hard truck apocalypse,its pretty good.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going to New Zealand cos it's cheap. Not with parents though. Maybe they might anna come, I dunno. Once I have enough money (about £60000), ill move out, get a house for £40000 and spend rest on decorating and food, and getting a job.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

were the hell are you gonna get 60k?.hoping for a good job then?.lol,it is nice tho,just gotta watch for bitey things.
what speed is your connection m8.do you download?.i use rapid-share,bit torrent is sh*t.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

I have 1 meg. I don't download torrents cos they go too slow.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

rapid share costs £6 per month with a 3gb per day limit,on my (2mb) connection i get constant 230k/sec dl.i'm looking for superman at the mo'.no new games out at the mo.

do you play battlefield 2?.if so we should jump in the same server sometime.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah dude. I play BF2. I'm a Gunnery Sergeant. That'll be cool. Can't wait to own your ass.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

cool,do you have xfire?.my name is tiggerhull
here is were i dl from-
http://www.warez-bb.org/index.php


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

I just added you on xfire.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

k m8,we'll have a game l8r,about 7-8pm if thats ok.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

kk


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i dont actually have any teeth,i had them alll pulled out when i was 21,too much effort to look after.at least they're not yellow tho'.
> happy 4th to all you yanks.(sep is cockney slang for septic tank by the way,no offence meant).do you know were the term "limey" came from?.ya probs do eh?.
> dont worry casheti m8,when your older you can spend all your spare folding on your machine like most of us oldies probs do.
> no offence to yanks but tea is a great drink,coffee is horrid unless its perc,and first thing in a morning,ugh.


Haha, ok 1 I did know, the other I didn't.  I thought "seps" was for seperatists... lol
The limey one I did learn, it's from when the English would sail out on ships for months they'd take limes with them (vitamin c baby!) to keep from getting scurvy (arggg... avast yee scurvy dogs!!)


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 3, 2006)

*But seriously folks...  ;-)*

Ok, back to overclocking the Pentium D.  I know when I'm in my BIOS there is an option to enable/disable thermal throttling... does anyone know how this affects OCing?

Edit: something is holding me back... my mobo supports up to 1066FSB, my RAM is decent, PCI is locked @ 33.3, but Windows won't boot past 3.75GHz stable... ideas?  My max so far is 3.94GHz on stock everything, stock vcore, etc.  But I start seeing artifacts in my bios... yeah, not stable.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

What does that do?? Stop you OC'ing over a certain temp?? I dunno what it does.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

If you're unsure, leave it off until you reach max clock, then, turn it on and try some more


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

when you clock and it runs to hot,the chip or board  throttle the chip to a lower speed to keep the temp down,afaik throttling is not good,if its throttling your temp or clock is too high.if you have a stable clock leave it.
there is a prog called throttle watch(google it)


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> when you clock and it runs to hot,the chip or board  throttle the chip to a lower speed to keep the temp down,afaik throttling is not good,if its throttling your temp or clock is too high.if you have a stable clock leave it.
> there is a prog called throttle watch(google it)


thnx for the info, i'll check it out.  good explaination btw, and from what I've read the temp Intel set is 65c, then it starts dropping the cpu clock.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 3, 2006)

yes i think it keeps the temp down.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

In BF2 loading screens, I got beaten by an Athlon 3800+ with 1GB of ram and a 7900GTX. When I was on 30% he was verifying!


----------



## Casheti (Jul 3, 2006)

It's finally dawned on me what a peice of shit my CPU really is. Even if I clocked it to 4.0GHz, I bet he would still own me.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 4, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> It's finally dawned on me what a peice of shit my CPU really is. Even if I clocked it to 4.0GHz, I bet he would still own me.


My AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ stock 2.0GHz beats my Intel Pentium D 820 2.8Ghz overclocked to 3.2Ghz in every game benchmark, and SuperPi.  Gets 100-150 points more in 3DMark05 @ stock speed, and when @ 2.4GHz, beats the Pentium D by 200 points.  When @ 2.6Ghz, it beats it by 300-350 points.
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Intel Pentium D


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 4, 2006)

which size pi test did you do?.what was your time?.

just wanna compare to my d,my 05 cpu is-7987


----------



## Casheti (Jul 4, 2006)

This basically means that Intel Pentium D's SUCK no matter how big they are clocked. I'm SO switching to AMD next time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 4, 2006)

wait and see when the core 2 comes out,i dont think intel suxx.intel is ahead at the moment in the tech(65nm) stakes,and i'm pretty sure the core is gonna rock and run cooler doing it.


----------



## infrared (Jul 4, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> This basically means that Intel Pentium D's SUCK no matter how big they are clocked. I'm SO switching to AMD next time.



The pentium D 8x0 series suck ass because of their 533mhz fsb and high multiplier, but the Pentium D 9x0 series are very good because of their 800mhz fsb. The 950 can easily reach over 4.2ghz, and performs well in benchmarks and games.

Tigger's right, wait for Core 2. Those things are awsome, will easily blow away anything AMD currently has.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, when Core 2 Duo comes out, there will either be a huge recall, or AMD will bring out something twice as good a few months later, and I'll be stuck with the shitty Intel CPU that nobody likes.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 4, 2006)

u coulda got the 820 pD and got really high oc instead


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 4, 2006)

amd is NOT gonna bring something out a coupla months l8r.amd's k8l is not coming till q3 07.and amd are not even on 65nm tech yet,by which time intel will probs be starting to get its 45nm tech out.the only thing amd can do against core 2 duo is to drop the prices of its current cpu's in the hope that fans will buy them cheaper than the killer core 2 duo chips.wait till core comes out and buy that and watch amd fans weep.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 4, 2006)

next cpu's will be faster amd intel so what if all you are going on is frame rates. wow than buy a ps3 or xbox becuase all you are doing is game play. what else can your pc do? can you edit 12 3000x2050 dpi photographs at once I cant on my amd 3400+ yet I can with my 805 D.  most of the frame rate game is your gpu anyway. often we make a choice and we are stuck with it my last choice was to build an agp with ddr1 I will live with this choice for awhile. sure I would love to have 7,000 on 3dmark 06 but it does not make a pc that can burn 3 cds at a time or photo edit like a bitch though it could. I simply do not want to burn that much money on a pc not when I have a server to maintain my wifes pc and 2 laptops 
it has very little to do with the better processor I believe both are great but both have to live on windows which is the bottle neck ask any linux user


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, finally got my AC Freezer 7 Pro today and got it installed.  Stock temps dropped a bit for idle, but under load is where the magic happened:

Pentium D 930 @ 3.0 = 43c (Sandra Burn In: CPU MultiMedia benchmark)
Pentium D 930 @ 3.31 = 43.5c (Sandra Burn In: CPU MultiMedia benchmark)
Pentium D 930 @ 3.75 = 46c (Sandra Burn In: CPU MultiMedia benchmark)

(Reason I picked the MultiMedia benchmark, that's what heated up the CPU most)

Can't get over the 3.75 hump, probably my mobo.  Anyhow, scored a better 3DMark05 with the CPU OC.  I get a blue screen of death (BSOD) every time I boot much above that.  Thoughts?

Comments:  Uggh... my 120mm intake is right over the AC 7 pro blocking component cooling.  Also, sloppy install, man I hate the "push-pins-into-mobo" scheme.  AC7pro arrived with some fins bent (i know, the bottom ones are supposed to be bent), but a bit misshappen.  Oh well, for $28 it's a great deal


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Error_Force, if you run 2 instances of Prime95, is heats it up a lot, more than the SiSoft Sandra Burn-in.  Do you know how to run 2 Instances of Prime95?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 7, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Error_Force, if you run 2 instances of Prime95, is heats it up a lot, more than the SiSoft Sandra Burn-in.  Do you know how to run 2 Instances of Prime95?


Nope, don't even have it.  Would like to know though  

Also, found out what the problem is... my mobo is for sure, it will only go to 1066MHz FSB, but it won't allow me to drop my multiplier... so there's the answer to my problem.  What is the max FSB for an ASUS P5WD2-Premium and what settings are people using to break the 4GHz barrier?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anybody run a 1000MHz FSB for long periods of time?  What are the dangers associated with the bus being pushed that high?  I'd imagine overheating the Northbridge?


----------



## infrared (Jul 7, 2006)

i run over 1200mhz regularly. The only problem you might run into is all the components connected to the bus, ei. sata/raid controllers and stuff start screwing up. You won't do any damage though, maybe just risking instability.

Also, for stress testing, try this little appy i found. It's basically a multithreaded Prime95 with a GUI  works great.

ftp://dlinc:courtpick@dl.techpowerup.com/Orthos.zip


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 7, 2006)

What is the speculation of Pentium D (Socket 775) prices once AM2 and Conroes hit the market?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Here you go:
http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=27&threadid=1866364


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 7, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=27&threadid=1866364



Thanks.  Think we should expect the 930 to go lower than $173 (Newegg) sometime this month?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 7, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Think we should we expect the 930 to go lower than $173 (Newegg) sometime this month?


If it does, we will have hit the point where a good mobo is the same price as the processor you want on it (ASUS P5WD2-Premium).  It's too bad the mobo market doesn't work like that :shadedshu


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually, I think that the mobo is already more expensive with the current prices.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 7, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Actually, I think that the mobo is already more expensive with the current prices.


Good call, good call... the ASUS P5WD2 then  http://www.pricegrabber.com/search.php?form_keyword=asus+p5wd2&topcat_id=


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 7, 2006)

What is the difference between the 3 anyway?  I only noticed that -E version has 2x PCI-e slots & 975x.


----------



## Canuto (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the standard cooler on my 930, can anyone tell me the maximum overclock i can do with it?


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 8, 2006)

Read the 24th post on page 3 before you get flamed.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 10, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Read the 24th post on page 3 before you get flamed.


Flameing on here oh my


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

Canuto said:
			
		

> I have the standard cooler on my 930, can anyone tell me the maximum overclock i can do with it?


if u want a max overclock i reccomend the pd 805 as a overclocked pd 805 to 3.8 ghz can beat a 930


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

He already has the processor, he's not gonna buy another Pentium D 805. And some 930's can overclock better than the 805. A few people in this forum has the 930 @ 4Ghz and higher. If he already has a Pentium D 930, you don't have to recommend something else that he's not gonna buy.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

theres 14 pages in this and im too lazy to read the entire thing... most 930s dont overclock over 4ghz


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

You should read reviews rpg. You really should. Most 930s can go to 3.8Ghz too.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

omfg if 1 person other than mark can side with me i would be happy, uptill now no1 but mark likes me anymore


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

I like you too, I'm on your side, but you really need to know what you're talking about before you recommend things and all. I'm on your side don't worry. And you're not gonna be banned.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

i really dont wanna be banned... they can reset my post count, i dont care... i just dont wanna be banned, i spent 30 days of my life reading and helping and spamming (wat every1 thinks posting three times in a row is) i just am a little slow and sometimes i respond and some1 responds before me and i just respond again... this is so agrivating... i am like the most hated person in tpu now


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't worry, your not gonna be banned. Just think about post more. It happens to me too, if one of my posts don't make sense, or if someone posted before me, I just delete my post. Or if I have something to add, I edit my previous post. Just think about what you post and you'll be fine.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 10, 2006)

I have had my 805 to 8 ghz but I blew my left toe clean off I think it was the 8000 fsb that did that. gonna try a 9xx next
:edit for fear of ban ..............not


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

WHAT!!!!! 8ghz? thats 16ghz dual!!! wow!!! gj!


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

HOW THE F**K DID YOU GET IT TO 8GHz??? WITHOUT IT MELTING!!


----------



## v-zero (Jul 10, 2006)

He obviously didn't... Or he means 4ghz x2...
I have an 805 at 3.82ghz x2... The fsb is low-ish but that doesn't matter much when you run a divider... Pretty much matches the FX62 in lots of benches etc... Good deal for £80...


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

And What Fucking Retard Changed My Signature!! I Want It Back!!


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

... he did that to me too...  bunny died because of that asshole


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

What loser goes around changing peoples sigs.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

infrared...


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

Why...


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah. I don't have that bunny saved anywhere, so now it's gone


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

on the bright side, u can always find one of juggs posts and just copy it... unless he changed juggs too


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

Ill 'ave a look


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

Omfg Juggs Too!!!!! IT SAYS BUNNY SEASON: OPEN OMFG OMFGOMFOGM
WE SHOULD GET A PETITION TO KILL INFRARED


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

Shit... Well it's gone forever now. Put your condolences in your sig to the greatest bunny that ever lived.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

he will change that too bunnyseason: open again but its worth a shot... i tried to do that but he changed it... he is going to start a flame war


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

He's jealous cos he's not cool enough to use it.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmao.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL, R.I.P. bunny  

Back on thread topic:
I am having difficulty getting windows to boot consistantly at 3.75GHz.  Sometimes it just freezes between bios and Windows boot, sometimes BSOD, and sometimes it boots fine.  If I lower my DDR2 RAM from 667 to 533 it will boot fine.  Any ideas?  My processor is very happy temp wise, and once it boots, it doens't have any problems.  I have 17A/19A on my rails and 500w, but wondering if that's enough to push it further.    Hey, where you super mods at?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

just get it to boot up once at 4ghz and keep it there 24/7... dont turn it off


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> asshole infrared



this is your last warning. next time i hear about problems with you you are out


----------



## drade (Jul 10, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> LOL, R.I.P. bunny
> 
> Back on thread topic:
> I am having difficulty getting windows to boot consistantly at 3.75GHz.  Sometimes it just freezes between bios and Windows boot, sometimes BSOD, and sometimes it boots fine.  If I lower my DDR2 RAM from 667 to 533 it will boot fine.  Any ideas?  My processor is very happy temp wise, and once it boots, it doens't have any problems.  I have 17A/19A on my rails and 500w, but wondering if that's enough to push it further.    Hey, where you super mods at?



Like you said you have to lower your ram from 667 to 533.... thats something I cant awnser, though Ive been thinking that it could be the ram in a way, or it could be to high of an oc for it to handle not sure....?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh yeah u could also raise ur ram and cpu volts


----------



## largon (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> +
> =====
> ===
> = this is bunny's grave


The undead bunny rises from the dead to haunt the spamfairy...

(\_Λ 	------[undeadbunnyvoice]_BrRaaiNnnss... BRraiinNSs... Nnrrgghh!1!!!_[/undeadbunnyvoice]
(@„•)
(Þ “<)


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

whoa u can make bunnies? can u make me and chashetti a bunny?


----------



## largon (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry, my limited powers only allow reviving critters to a state of living death.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

great... lol


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 10, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> Like you said you have to lower your ram from 667 to 533.... thats something I cant awnser, though Ive been thinking that it could be the ram in a way, or it could be to high of an oc for it to handle not sure....?


Well I have a theory now about why it keeps crashing:  I can't manually select my divider, so I'm at the mercy of my mobo's bios defaults.  This mobo only supports 533 & 667 for DDR2, so I suppose when I up the cpu clock to 3.75, the divider changes (to who knows what), and OC's my RAM past 667 and the mobo won't support those speeds.  Sound plausible?

Here's what I've found to support this idea: when I boot at 533, CPU-Z says its running at 667 and the latencies are 4-4-4-12, instead of the stock 667's 5-5-5-15.  Therefore, if it's taking 533 to 667, it must be _trying_ to take 667 to 800 or so... that's not gonna happen with this mobo.

Edit: With my RAM being OC'd like this, what type of cooling is necessary?  Anyone have problems with overheating RAM?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

u cant set the mem speeds in bios? i can


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> u cant set the mem speeds in bios? i can


lol, no I can't.  The bios automatically configures the divider according to what I set my FSB speed at I guess... and while knowing that you can set your RAM speeds on your bios makes me feel warm and fuzzy all over, it doesn't help me solve my problem


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

ok but i have a question... i am trying to fix my computer right now... when ever i connect the 4 pin 12 volt cpu connector, it doesnt start... i mean nb fan doesnt spin, nothing starts up. and when the connector isnt there, everything starts but my cpu doesnt... any ideas on wats happening here?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> ok but i have a question... i am trying to fix my computer right now... when ever i connect the 4 pin 12 volt cpu connector, it doesnt start... i mean nb fan doesnt spin, nothing starts up. and when the connector isnt there, everything starts but my cpu doesnt... any ideas on wats happening here?


I assume this is the ULTRA 500w?  I haven't tried mine yet, but holy cr@p now I'm not sure if I want to    Ok, it's hard to diagnose a problem like that without testing the components.  IMO, try plugging another PSU in and try it, if that doesn't work it could be a problem with your mobo.  (obviously make sure you have the right voltage selected on your PSU (115?).  Post if you find out more.  At this point it's too hard to tell.


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi there fellas.  Im new to this site, but im always looking for new ideas to cook my computer..  I just built a new system based on the MSI 955X-Platinum m/b with a P4 930, corsair XMS2 DDR2-675, and a Sapphire x1600 pro video(pci-e, 512 mb ram).  After i put it together, i was just toying around with the fsb and got 3.4ghz out of it easy.  4.2 Ghz is nuts though.  Im just curious as to what you guys think that I could get out of this setup with a good cpu and vga cooler.  This b**tch id smokin without overclocking it.  Plays BF2 with all the video settings maxed without a hitch, but i want MORE!  So let me know what you all think.....thanks


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 11, 2006)

*You guys ought to take a peek @ InfraRed's guide to O/C*

See subject-line/title:

He wrote me about HOW he got such as fantastic o/c outta his rig... & it is pretty cool, involved something called "VDroop", but there's NO arguing w/ the results...



* I don't know if it applies to Pentium D cpu's (or not), but I do know it is awesome!

(I told him to post the techniques here on the forums & share the wealth, he may just yet do that he told me in "pm" reply!)

APK


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2006)

> So let me know what you all think


Yeah, nice rig.  



			
				jcharlesr75 said:
			
		

> Im just curious as to what you guys think that I could get out of this setup with a good cpu and vga cooler.


Well, you can check out what I'm doing with mine (see CPU-Z link and 3DMark05 score below), but for yourself I'd recommend some after market cooling for your CPU if you are going to continue to OC your 930.  See post 115 on this thread:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=116580&postcount=115

If you get it past 3.75 and it's stable, please share your settings, ratios, FSB, RAM speeds, etc    I can't seem to get over the 3.75GHz hump, but it's probably just my mobo  ASRock 

But depending on what your mobo and RAM can handle, you may be able to hit 4GHz once you get that cooler.  I don't recommend trying that without cooling though.


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 11, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i dont see why not,it's not gonna run any hotter than mine is it.it depends how fast your ram will run at mines at 902.you will probably need to use a divider to run it at what it will do.if you can i'd try and get some 667 or higher.you'll gain on the overall speed if your ram is running faster.that board will be like a breath of fresh air,i've had no probs with mine at all.i'm changing mine soon for  one that supports conroe(core 2 duo).
> this one-http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/en/news/newspop.php?pDOCNO=en_0606051
> or this one-http://www.asus.com/products4.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=248&model=1198&modelmenu=1
> that one may be core compatible now.
> look at this bad boy-http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2295&ProductName=GA-965P-DQ6 £187 tho' lol



Is anyone selling the Gigabyte 965P yet?  I've looked around and havent found sh!t.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Newegg is:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128012


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 11, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Newegg is:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128012



Actually, I meant the DQ6.  Sorry if I wasnt clear.


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 12, 2006)

i ran 3dmark 06 and got an 1876.  I dont know, this sounds kinda bad.  Im wondering why my score is so low.  I set the fsb to 220 so im running at 3.31 Ghz stable.


----------



## mikelopez (Jul 12, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Is anyone selling the Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 yet?  I've looked around and havent found sh!t.



Any leads?


----------



## strick94u (Jul 12, 2006)

jcharlesr75 said:
			
		

> i ran 3dmark 06 and got an 1876.  I dont know, this sounds kinda bad.  Im wondering why my score is so low.  I set the fsb to 220 so im running at 3.31 Ghz stable.


x1600 thats exactly what mine gets clocked to 600/500 one of the reasons its for sale


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2006)

sorry cashetti,my net has been off for a week.
here are my settings for anyone interested-
cpu is d 930
fsb-270(max ive had is 285)
vcore-1.35v
mem-450/900
speed-4050mhz
temp-42c idle(hot weather  )52-53c max


----------



## strick94u (Jul 13, 2006)

I had my 805 D up to 2980 at first but my 7800 gs would not oc right by dropping it to 2900 even was able to bring the 7800 from 425/1200 to 478/1440 3dmark06 from 3250 to 3700+
still not as fast as some of these pci-e on here but not bad for agp ddr1 50$ motherboard


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 13, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> sorry cashetti,my net has been off for a week.
> here are my settings for anyone interested-
> cpu is d 930
> fsb-270(max ive had is 285)
> ...


Man, it's nice to have you back... I was starting to feel all alone in my little 930 world    That's a very nice OC, as I have stated before, but I'm having a bit of trouble myself.  If you have a chance check out this thread http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=120324&posted=1#post120324  and who knows, maybe you could shine some new light on this.  
Thanks mate  
 Brits  Seps


----------



## Casheti (Jul 13, 2006)

w00t! I finally got my Arctic Cooling ATi Silencer 5 Rev. 2. It only dropped temps by like 5*C but oh well, its so quiet. If I got a bigger case and some more case fans it would probably drop further.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 13, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> w00t! I finally got my Arctic Cooling ATi Silencer 5 Rev. 2. It only dropped temps by like 5*C but oh well, its so quiet. If I got a bigger case and some more case fans it would probably drop further.


Casheti, you can rejoice now and change your sig, bunny is back!!!  Just look at RPG's posts


----------



## Casheti (Jul 13, 2006)

Yweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!!! I Love You Bunny, I'm Coming!!! Woooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Casheti (Jul 13, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! I LOVE YOU BUNNY, I'M COMING!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

Pssssst, where does he post?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 13, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! I LOVE YOU BUNNY, I'M COMING!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Pssssst, where does he post?


Haha, excited are we?  Try here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14244

EDIT: uggh... i suppose I could just do this  :
(\__/)This is bunny, copy and paste him to ur 
(='.'=) signature to help him gain world domination
(")_(")


----------



## Casheti (Jul 13, 2006)

YAY. Well done error force.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2006)

thx error,i will read that thread,i'm not sure if i can help,but i can ave a look.your chip is the same as mine,so there is no reason why it wont do 4g.the only thing it can be is your board.i'm sure mine will do more than 285 fsb but i am a bit adverse to go too high on the vcore.
does anyone know the higest safe vcore on a 930?.


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 14, 2006)

could my low score be because of the x1600 getting hot?  i have heard that they have overheating problems.  I found a nice cooler from zalman that i have heard nice things about.  I thought it was a nice card, but if i should get something better i will.  I just need to know what i have to do to get that nasty 5786 3DMark score.  Im surprised that i got my 930 to OC at all..  I had a P4 northwood that just wouldnt have it.  Im surpised the 930 does it so easily.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 14, 2006)

jcharlesr75 said:
			
		

> could my low score be because of the x1600 getting hot?  i have heard that they have overheating problems.  I found a nice cooler from zalman that i have heard nice things about.  I thought it was a nice card, but if i should get something better i will.  I just need to know what i have to do to get that nasty 5786 3DMark score.  Im surprised that i got my 930 to OC at all..  I had a P4 northwood that just wouldnt have it.  Im surpised the 930 does it so easily.


I'm sure the zalman vf900 will cool it down good you will lose the slot under the card though
I have had my X1600 up to 625/500 but to be honest with you my 9800 pro beat it on 
3dmark 05 I'm trying to say this nice but my xt800xt ran it @5946 but the 1600 never got faster than 4100 its all about the pipe lines and ati lied about the suposed 12 the x1600 dont have. ticks me off the 7000 was not faster than the 9700 yet the 800 trumps the 1600 by a mile its all about the advertising:shadedshu


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 14, 2006)

i paid $130 for the card.  It is the cheapest thing i bought for the new system.  I was impressed by the whole 12 pipeline thing, but if it doesnt have them, then i guess ill have to try for something better.  I will say that it plays BF2 better than my 9600XT does, but the cpu is only a P4 Northwood 2.0Ghz. so i guess the system itself isnt as good as the card is in that case.  Back to the drawing board i guess......


----------



## strick94u (Jul 14, 2006)

jcharlesr75 said:
			
		

> i paid $130 for the card.  It is the cheapest thing i bought for the new system.  I was impressed by the whole 12 pipeline thing, but if it doesnt have them, then i guess ill have to try for something better.  I will say that it plays BF2 better than my 9600XT does, but the cpu is only a P4 Northwood 2.0Ghz. so i guess the system itself isnt as good as the card is in that case.  Back to the drawing board i guess......


you know it will play games great and it has shader 3.0 and if you can cool that beast down it may clock like a bitch let me say this mine did not drop off the map till it hit 725 mhz 
and damn near 230 f temps that being said why not try to cool it down. mine hits just south of 2000 on 3dmark 06 with proper cooling I bet you can pass that and maybe hit upper 5000 in 05 I'm tempted to put my zalman 900 on mine to see myself since It dont fit my 7800 gs
oh and the 725 was under ati tool test dont try it stock cooler I can afford to make mistakes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2006)

hey strick94u,how much did you raise the vcore on that 805 to get to 2.9?.just wondering.i had a 805 that i got to the bios at 4g at 1.375vcore,i dont know what the max is on them 805's so i nvr went higher than that.

if its stable that is a nice oc m8.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 16, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> hey strick94u,how much did you raise the vcore on that 805 to get to 2.9?.just wondering.i had a 805 that i got to the bios at 4g at 1.375vcore,i dont know what the max is on them 805's so i nvr went higher than that.
> 
> if its stable that is a nice oc m8.


oh my motherboard wont let me raise vcore but it is at 1.28-1.30 up and down which is kind of strange and my front side bus is 580 I have seen an 805d on a premo mother board hit 3.9 stable but I had to bump mine back a bit to get the clocks on my 7800 up just droping from 2989 to 2901 allowed me to get to 460/1440 stock is 375/1200 I'm happy where this thing is now errrr for now that is 
I want that 930 btw it will never see 4.2 on this mother board but It should do better than 3.4


----------



## HisSvt2 (Jul 16, 2006)

Pentium D 920@4.25ghz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=381469

temps
cpu 27C
system 33c
pwm1 42c
pwm2 40c
pwm3 39c
pwm4 40c

Thermaltake Blue orb II all air cooling and quite.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2006)

this 930 is pretty good,i am sure there is more than 4.2 in it,but i guess i need to go higher than 1.375 on the vcore.i couldnt get a decent enuff speed out of this ddr2 900 mem with the 805,thats why i got the 930.at least it starts off at 200 so it is a bit better.i used to run my 805 at 3.6 with stock vcore.was fast enuff.
it'll be a core 2 duo nxt for all of us i guess tho' eh?. lol

i did get my 805 to 3.8 stable,but they seem to run quite hot.my board aint the premium ver.but it is pretty good for clocking.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 16, 2006)

Meh. My next processor will be an AMD for sure. Every Intel I have had so far has been a gaming dissapointment.


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

in my sig Pent D 930 (junk)


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally got my P 930 stable this weekend at 3.5GHz.  I've had it up to 3.75, but since I can't change my multiplier or my RAM divider, it's not going to clock higher than that.  It sucks because my board OC's on some crappy auto settings where when I'm at 3.5GHz it underclocks my RAM from 667 to about 466, but drops my latencies from 5-5-5-15 to 3-3-3-9.  I still gain about 100 points in 3DMark05 and will be checking out PCMark this week to see if it's worth it to run at that.  Right now I've got ORTHOS (Prime95 looped) running torture test on it for 24 hours (19 hours so far so good!).

P.S.  Has anyone else heard that if you have higher than 533 RAM (i.e. 800, 900) and 800 FSB that your board auto-underclocks your RAM?  (read this somewhere)  Supposedly 800 RAM and above was design for 1066FSB (?).


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 17, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> in my sig Pent D 930 (junk)


What are your settings at to reach 4 GHz?  (fsb, ram speed, ram divider, multiplier, latencies, etc) thnx


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2006)

my board doesnt underclock ram,i can pick the speed of the ram depending on my fsb.800 ddr2 is designed for 800fsb,hence 200x4.1066 ddr2 is designed for conroe i guess as they aint many 1066fsb chips.
my settings are-
270 fsb
multi-15x(stock)
ram at 450/900@5.5.5.15
cpu@1.35(little up to make it stable)

can you adjust the multi on pentium d's?


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> What are your settings at to reach 4 GHz?  (fsb, ram speed, ram divider, multiplier, latencies, etc) thnx



267FSB
Mem set at 533 before the OC (that's the highest you can start with on this mobo   )
15X Mult
Stock Ram set by SPD to attain 4Ghz
I can do 3.7 @ 3-3-3-8
*EDIT* and my old 4200+ @ 2.6ghz whooped up on this POJ PentD like it was a red headed stepchild !!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2006)

what speed is your mem running at clocked?
at 333 my mem will do-3.44.11
at 400-4.5.5..13
i'm using this pent 930 till a core 2 duo 6300@2.9ghz comes along lol


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 17, 2006)

how would i overclock my intel pentuiim d 820
i have a asrock 775xfire esata2 motherboard and with my current fan my cpu maxes out at about 55 and my motherboard about 40.


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> what speed is your mem running at clocked?
> at 333 my mem will do-3.44.11
> at 400-4.5.5..13
> i'm using this pent 930 till a core 2 duo 6300@2.9ghz comes along lol








My Sintel Badaxe will be here by Wednesday, along with Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400 2GB Kit DDR2-800 XMS2-6400 Xtreme
Just waiting to find a place that has an E6600 in stock


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 17, 2006)

mikeownage said:
			
		

> how would i overclock my intel pentuiim d 820
> i have a asrock 775xfire esata2 motherboard and with my current fan my cpu maxes out at about 55 and my motherboard about 40.



it appears as though you'll not get a great oc out of that mobo, but give it a try..here's a link for ya 
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1976&page=5


----------



## Wildman_pablo (Jul 17, 2006)

*Need help from the experts.*

I have searched and googled myself to death and tried to research as best as I could, but I am at a brick wall.

My system:
Pentium D 805 2.66 GHz
Asus P5WD2-E Premium
4Gb OCZ Gold DDR2 PC800 (I think thats right)
ATI Radeon x1600 Pro
Danger Den Custom water cooling system, TDX for CPU and NB Chipset
Windows XP Pro x64

I have the PCI bus locked at 333 and memory set to SPD.
I am 3.4 GHz stable, but anything beyond that I reboot at windows startup.
I have tried increasing the CPU core voltage and slowing down the RAM. Also tried opening up the RAM clock settings. I did get it to boot up once at 3.6Ghz but I was stupid and didn't write down my BIOS values  

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
I would love to hit the 4.01 Ghz mark stable under load, but would be happy just to get 3.6 stable. Any suggestions, advice or question would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

*What a sh**ty Cooler ....................*

Why don't you just buy a skythe NINJA  or a nocthua???? 
That artic cooler sucksssss


----------



## Wildman_pablo (Jul 18, 2006)

*Huh?*



			
				Xwz said:
			
		

> Why don't you just buy a skythe NINJA  or a nocthua????
> That artic cooler sucksssss



Whaa???


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 18, 2006)

Xwz said:
			
		

> Why don't you just buy a skythe NINJA  or a nocthua????
> That artic cooler sucksssss


uhoh fanboyism going on here.... is that RPG?


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks for you help!


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2006)

Cj_Staal said:
			
		

> uhoh fanboyism going on here.... is that RPG?



don't think so, he registed in february


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

*NINJA RULEzzzzzz*

if you are a modder do not buy ninja plus because he comes with a black fan.
I bouth it and it's amazing, of course, you will have to buy to 120mm fans and place them in the ninja to get the best results.

Sorry my poor english, i'm from PORTUGAL


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wildman_pablo said:
			
		

> I have searched and googled myself to death and tried to research as best as I could, but I am at a brick wall.
> 
> My system:
> Pentium D 805 2.66 GHz
> ...



One question...do you have a PSU with two 12v rails or one?
Reason I'm asking is that the Pent Ds appear to get a more stable OC with a single 12v rail PSU rather than a dual 12v rail.
Mine wouldn't stay stable to run prime @4Ghz until I swapped out my PSU to a single 12v rail.
Just something you might want to look at.
Also...what temps are you hitting?


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

two rails. one of 16 and other with 18 Am


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

im working on a P4 runing at 3GHz. It original klok is 2.8GHz and is hiting 38 degress on LOAD


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

are you there KJY9


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

the one who nows a LOT


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Xwz said:
			
		

> are you there KJY9


??????


----------



## CjStaal (Jul 18, 2006)

hmm this may just be his "backup name" rofl... judging from the useless spam above... but the post count a day is too low... contriversal.


----------



## pt (Jul 18, 2006)

Xwz said:
			
		

> Sorry my poor english, i'm from PORTUGAL


you're here longer than i do and didn't even realize that, that makes 3 of us then


----------



## Wildman_pablo (Jul 18, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> One question...do you have a PSU with two 12v rails or one?
> Reason I'm asking is that the Pent Ds appear to get a more stable OC with a single 12v rail PSU rather than a dual 12v rail.
> Mine wouldn't stay stable to run prime @4Ghz until I swapped out my PSU to a single 12v rail.
> Just something you might want to look at.
> Also...what temps are you hitting?



My PSU is ENERMAX ELT500AWT 500W

I will look it up now to see.

Looks like a dual rail. Not sure how that affects it.


----------



## Xwz (Jul 18, 2006)

i have an LC POWER. 550w, two rails, one of 16 and the other of 18 Am. AT the time i did not had much money to spent on a PSU so i bought it.


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 18, 2006)

i tried to over clock mine but it just go past the boot up gives some errors...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2006)

my seasonic supply has two rails one 14 one 15.i have my 930 at 4ghz and its passed prime.i bought the supply cause it was cheap for the brand(which is pretty good).no problems yet.this is the most stable machine i have ever had.the only blue screens i get is from pushing my oc too far.


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here ya go:
_"Twin 12v is a definite no-no with the 805. You want a single rail, with good amperage. I think that might explain why youre unstable at 3.8Ghz. Ive got mine running 4.0Ghz on air right now."_
3/4 of the way down the page here:
http://forum.osx86project.org/lofiversion/index.php/t12605.html

A good read here starts at the top of the page:
_"12V rails were approaching the 50A as they should. I understand three times 22A = 66A yet it's still 22A on the CPU rail and that's not going to cut it for Presler overclocking with motherboard using the incorrect Inductor arramgments (cost conscious) and Multi stage VRMs. Of course amperes alone can't overcome low quality power conversion on mobos, but technology going in the right direction was derailed costing us three years of R&D and lower prices because UL wantes to protect some idiot whom checks his PSU by sticking the Molex in his mouth."_

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=434754&page=4

3rd post here:
_"the 12v railes get divided, so if you have +12v - 18A and -12v - 18A, you cpu will get current from only one rail, so the max current it could get would be 18A, and with single rail psu's a 12V line can have 25A or more, thus more current for the cpu and possibly less voltage is needed."_

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.c...ntel_processors_single_12v_rail-t-222652.html

If that's not enough....y'all know how to google don't ya?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2006)

my duel rail is=
+12v/1-14A
+12v/2-15A
-12v-0.8A
does that mean i have 29A on the combined +12v rail/s?
thx


----------



## Wildman_pablo (Jul 18, 2006)

KJY9, thank you very much for that info. Now it makes a lot more sense. Being in electronics I thought the Dual Rail would be better. But now that I know how and why, lets just say the light bulb came on. Thats too bad too, it really is a nice PS, nice cables and black and shiny.

Oh and to answer the question about temps:
CPU runs around 36C  idle 40C load 
NB runs around 40C idle, 45C load

Thanks again... Time to go hunting for another PSU.

Next stoopid qwestian.. hehe... If 2 rails are bad... I take it 4 would be worse?


----------



## Wildman_pablo (Jul 18, 2006)

Nevermind, answered my own question.


----------



## TheNetStrider (Jul 18, 2006)

Refering to the Initial Post  ... 
CPU:        Intel P4 D 805, 2.66GHz, Currently running at 3.8GHz (overclocked 43%)
MOBO:     Gigabyte GA-8I945P-Pro
RAM:       1 X Corsair Value Select 1GB DDR2-667
COOLING: Standard, 1X CPU fan, and 1X 92mm Rear fan... Oh, almost forgot, and a Northbridge 40mm fan 

After overclocking, CPU temp = 41 deg!!!


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> my duel rail is=
> +12v/1-14A
> +12v/2-15A
> -12v-0.8A
> ...



No, it means that you have 14a on one 12v rail and 15a on the other. They don't combine.
Do any of y'all monitor your rails with real time monitoring software while you're OCing??
Most motherboards come with some on the install CD.
If you're running a dual 12v rail, you'll notice under load your 12v rail dipping under the acceptable limits (and even on a cheaper single 12v rail PSU).


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

TheNetStrider said:
			
		

> Refering to the Initial Post  ...
> CPU:        Intel P4 D 805, 2.66GHz, Currently running at 3.8GHz (overclocked 43%)
> MOBO:     Gigabyte GA-8I945P-Pro
> RAM:       1 X Corsair Value Select 1GB DDR2-667
> ...


Nice OC, but that 41c with stock cooling can't be underload, or at least not heavy load.  Try running ORTHOS, that is, a looped dual-thread Prime95, using the CPU & RAM torture test.  I ran that baby for over 24 hours to determine stability of my current OC and even with the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro and a near-perfectly ventilated case, I still hit 51c.  Now you have to understand that was at a room temp of 85f (~30c).

And to the ninja lovin' Xwz who said arctic cooling suck, try learning how to install one correctly... or maybe he's right and it's just that both Infrared and I are total newbs


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

Wildman_pablo said:
			
		

> KJY9, thank you very much for that info. Now it makes a lot more sense. Being in electronics I thought the Dual Rail would be better. But now that I know how and why, lets just say the light bulb came on. Thats too bad too, it really is a nice PS, nice cables and black and shiny.
> 
> Oh and to answer the question about temps:
> CPU runs around 36C  idle 40C load
> ...


Nice theory but I don't buy it...  tell it to Infrared who has a Thermaltake PurePower 680w PSU (Tripple 12v rails [52A Total]) and has his P4 OC'd to 4.9GHz on AIR


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Nice theory but I don't buy it...  tell it to Infrared who has a Thermaltake PurePower 680w PSU (Tripple 12v rails [52A Total]) and has his P4 OC'd to 4.9GHz on AIR




No one asked you to buy anything 

If you've got small dual 12v rails...it just ain't gonna happen.
If you took the time to read the second link I posted you'd see that some multi-12v rail  PSU's are ok...only because they have strong 12v rails...most multi 12v rail PSus don't.
Ciao 
*edit:* kind of a weak OC you've got going on that 930 you have


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> No one asked you to buy anything
> 
> If you've got small dual 12v rails...it just ain't gonna happen.
> If you took the time to read the second link I posted you'd see that some multi-12v rail  PSU's are ok...only because they have strong 12v rails...most multi 12v rail PSus don't.
> ...


I appologize if what I said upset you.  You don't have to get defensive when people question you or disagree with you.  That only reveals that on some level you are afraid you're wrong.

As for the weak OC, let's not pretend that there is some art form to overclocking that can only be mastered by a few.  This is not some ancient practice that takes mental concentration or physical prowess    Once you know how, it's just a matter of the hardware you can afford and the time you can spend   The motherboard I have isn't made for extreme overclocking, so I just found the best stable OC, left it there and that's fine with me.  This stuff isn't rocket science ya know?  (ok, with the exception of all you SuperMods out there  )

P.S.  I'm not here to impress anyone... I'm just here to learn and help other people.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok, back on topic.  Question:
If getting Windows XP for a dual-core, does Pro have any processing advantages over Home?  I read this a couple places: "Multi-processor support - Windows XP Pro supports up to two microprocessors, while Home Edition supports only one."  Now the question is, does that support dual-core, or just multi-procs like a dual Xeon setup?


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> I appologize if what I said upset you.  You don't have to get defensive when people question you or disagree with you.  That only reveals that on some level you are afraid you're wrong.
> 
> As for the weak OC, let's not pretend that there is some art form to overclocking that can only be mastered by a few.  This is not some ancient practice that takes mental concentration or physical prowess    Once you know how, it's just a matter of the hardware you can afford and the time you can spend   The motherboard I have isn't made for extreme overclocking, so I just found the best stable OC, left it there and that's fine with me.  This stuff isn't rocket science ya know?  (ok, with the exception of all you SuperMods out there  )
> 
> P.S.  I'm not here to impress anyone... I'm just here to learn and help other people.



The only thing it reveals is that you make statements with nothing to back them up.
If I'm going to offer advice, I'll post links to help not only validate my post, but to help those  I'm answering get another view on the problem.
Open your eyes and you just might learn something


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Ok, back on topic.  Question:
> If getting Windows XP for a dual-core, does Pro have any processing advantages over Home?  I read this a couple places: "Multi-processor support - Windows XP Pro supports up to two microprocessors, while Home Edition supports only one."  Now the question is, does that support dual-core, or just multi-procs like a dual Xeon setup?



XP treats dual core just like multi-procs.
You've answered your own questioon


----------



## Beomagi (Jul 18, 2006)

KJY9 said:
			
		

> XP treats dual core just like multi-procs.
> You've answered your own questioon


not really - usage yes, identification no.

Home works fine for dual core, but not for dual cpu.
pro would work for dual cpus - multicore or not.



------------------------------------------
Asus P5LD2 (945)
Pentium D 805
2GB ddr2 1066Mhz
9500 zalman

Limit I get is 3.7-3.8 - which isn't bad at all but
After 3.34GHz, I'd start losing onboard devices - sound, sata and ethernet (these are on the pci-e bus right) Even when I tried locking it, I don't think the pci-e lock works right on this board.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2006)

i got my 805 to 4ghz to the bios,it was a cats cock hair from booting to win,i did'nt have the nuts to go high enuff on the vcore tho',
it would do 3.6ghz prime stable at stock vcore,with 280fsb.

my board is a 955x based asus,and my ram is patriot pc7200 ddr2.

i hope this is useful to somebody


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Beomagi said:
			
		

> not really - usage yes, identification no.
> 
> Home works fine for dual core, but not for dual cpu.
> pro would work for dual cpus - multicore or not.
> ...




I've never heard that...doesn't mean it's not true.
I tried googling it and found conflicting evidence. Some say that XP home will support dual core because it's all on one socket, some say it doesn't

I did find this though:
_"Computers that are equipped with multiple processors that support processor power management features, such as Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) processor performance states, require Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (SP2). Additional updates are available to optimize performance and behavior on computers that are running Windows XP SP2. Without these updates, computers that are equipped with these power management-capable, mobile, dual-core processors may experience decreased performance or unexpected behavior."_
Here:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=896256


hope this helps


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i got my 805 to 4ghz to the bios,it was a cats cock hair from booting to win,i did'nt have the nuts to go high enuff on the vcore tho',
> it would do 3.6ghz prime stable at stock vcore,with 280fsb.
> 
> my board is a 955x based asus,and my ram is patriot pc7200 ddr2.
> ...


Yeah, mine will go 3.94 in the bios, but not boot.  I think the problem with my mobo is two fold: No vcore adjustment & no ram divider adjustment.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 18, 2006)

So who here has had XP pro and home, and is it worth the extra $$ to get pro???


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2006)

i,ve nvr used home,but pro seems ok to  me on this 930,it does seem more responsive than the 3000+ i had before.


----------



## v-zero (Jul 18, 2006)

Home is fine for dual-core, just as it is for hyper-threading... As for differences, they are not worth the extra money unless you do loads of networking stuff...


----------



## KJY9 (Jul 18, 2006)

v-zero said:
			
		

> Home is fine for dual-core, just as it is for hyper-threading... As for differences, they are not worth the extra money unless you do loads of networking stuff...



ummm or are concerned with security and permissions, etc.
XP Home is for ppl that aren't too computer savvy (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Beomagi (Jul 18, 2006)

For multiprocessors, home can and will use dual core procs - My laptop is an MSI s271 dual core turion that came with xp home. _Both cores showed up and worked fine._

Home is missing some stuff i'd normally want to use - remote desktop, a lot of msc control applets - like lusrmgr.msc for example, dynamic disks and disk manager (my biggest beef). IIS, encryption and access levels, ability to connect to domains, and some networking features.
see Paul Thourott's site

I can make do with winxp home. IMO, every advantage i'd actually use on xp pro, i can replicate on home. remote desktop = ultra vnc, IIS = apache or abyss encrypting file system -  open source version i cant remember the name of right now.


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 19, 2006)

I finally figured out the ram multiplier thing and all.  If I set the ram multiplier to 1:1.33 i can set the fsb to 254 and get 3.8Ghz.  But im not going to try it with the stock cooler.  Im waiting to get something a little better when finances allow.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 19, 2006)

jcharlesr75 said:
			
		

> I finally figured out the ram multiplier thing and all.  If I set the ram multiplier to 1:1.33 i can set the fsb to 254 and get 3.8Ghz.  But im not going to try it with the stock cooler.  Im waiting to get something a little better when finances allow.


That's great, hopefully you can get some cooling soon.  IMO the biggest mistake people make when OCing is not doing enough stability testing on their rig after they clock it.  Clocks don't mean anything (except for fun/bragging rights) if you can't run your system reliably.  First try playing some games you normally play, then run 3DMark05/06, then run Orthos: http://sp2004.fre3.com/beta/beta2.htm and if you can run that for 24 hours without any errors you will be good to go.


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 19, 2006)

i got mine overclocked to 3ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=106571


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2006)

how high will that 820 go,just out of curiosity?


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 19, 2006)

with my asrock motherboard thats max


----------



## strick94u (Jul 19, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> So who here has had XP pro and home, and is it worth the extra $$ to get pro???


Pro to me is better on the desk top but eats my battery up on the laptop.who pays for software?
disclaimer: this in no way means any software is ever not purchesed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2006)

i got a load of xp pro coa's off rip-bay,and they worked,so i bought them for £15 each and sold them for £50 each,bargain.real windows for £15.i would buy it full price if i could afford it tho'.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i got a load of xp pro coa's off rip-bay,and they worked,so i bought them for £15 each and sold them for £50 each,bargain.real windows for £15.i would buy it full price if i could afford it tho'.


my brother inlaw is a system engineer for a company with 12,000 pc's so software is never an issue but of course the every so offten helping him migrate to new servers drop 1,000 cables in 1 night is my price  it's worth it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah the women i got em off was a sys engineer,drove all over place to do it.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 20, 2006)

mikeownage said:
			
		

> with my asrock motherboard thats max


Does your ASRock allow you to adjust the RAM divider, vcore, vDIMM, etc?  Mine will not.


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 20, 2006)

here the over clock info that someone on the fourms gave me i forget who  | SORRY!
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1976&page=5


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 20, 2006)

i am going to try pushing up the VDDQ (NB, SB) voltage from Low to High to see if i can over clock higher!


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 20, 2006)

ok i just tried it didn't help cant go past 216 mhz on my fsb


----------



## TheNetStrider (Jul 20, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Try running ORTHOS,



Could you send me a link on this please?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2006)

the link is on post no.248 to orthos m8.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 20, 2006)

mikeownage said:
			
		

> here the over clock info that someone on the fourms gave me i forget who  | SORRY!
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1976&page=5


Thanks for the link mike.  I have yet to find a full scale review of the ASRock 775Dual-VSTA.  But that review you posted might explain my problem.  I can take my FSB to 250, but it's not stable.  same thing they said, on my board too it looks like anything past about 233 FSB is unstable.  Bottom line: my brain can rest now, knowing it's the mobo for sure this time.  whew...


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 20, 2006)

Nevermind I finally found one, although they don't show much about the overclocking, except to say that they could clock the board to 300fsb x11... dunno how that affects me though, my multiplier is locked.  anywho....
http://www.ocworkbench.com/2006/asrock/775Dual-VSTA/g1.htm


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2006)

that board seem to do quite well on the 3d tests error(ok to call you that?).its a pity they dont say how they got the 300fsb,they should have put details.most other places do.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> that board seem to do quite well on the 3d tests error(ok to call you that?).its a pity they dont say how they got the 300fsb,they should have put details.most other places do.


yeah, error is fine.

i know, it's killin me how they got it up that high!!  Here's another one that got 297fsb: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797&p=10






here's something that caught my eye though... they are using a OCZ GameXstream 700W with 18A on each of the quad-rails.  Think PSU could have anything to do with pushing the FSB that high?


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 20, 2006)

Casheti said:
			
		

> Please post your Pentium D overclocks here. Specify your type of Pentium D (e.g 920) and what motherboard, and what cooling.


 *Here's mine*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2006)

how does the 930 handle high vcore,what do you think is a safe lvl on this chip?.my board has exactly the same i955x chipset as yours,yours is the premium is all,will i have any chance of getting mine that high with this board?.what is your cooler?.i guess you are using a divider,your mem is at 400,mine is at 450 now,that is about the max of my mem.mine is ddr2 800 patriot.
sorry for all the questions.thats given me an idea of what mine can do.

that is a nice oc m8.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2006)

after reading your post i tweaked mine a bit and-







vcore at 1.4,highest ive gone.


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 21, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Nevermind I finally found one, although they don't show much about the overclocking, except to say that they could clock the board to 300fsb x11... dunno how that affects me though, my multiplier is locked.  anywho....
> http://www.ocworkbench.com/2006/asrock/775Dual-VSTA/g1.htm






			
				error_f0rce said:
			
		

> yeah, error is fine.
> 
> i know, it's killin me how they got it up that high!!  Here's another one that got 297fsb: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2797&p=10
> 
> ...



these to arctiles have nothing to do with my motherboard same series but not the same exact board. and it may not even be the same series since mine is 775xfire not just normal 775


----------



## jcharlesr75 (Jul 21, 2006)

I ran 3DMark05 and got a 4197.  I guess thats not to bad? I guess the '06 version must be pretty tough.  My 930 doesnt have EIST i didnt know that.  It was turned on in my bios, do you think that would cause any kind of performance problems?  I have contacted MSI on the fact that Core Center hangs up my system.  Has anyone heard of this problem?


----------



## mikeownage (Jul 21, 2006)

i got about 4100 but i need a better video card


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2006)

i got my chip to stabilise at 4.3 at 1.425 vcore.when i tried it last night it crashed on aquamark.but it paased it today with the slightly higher vcore.here are my settings-
fsb 290,vcore 1.425v,mem 435.7,890 less than the 900 at 4ghz.ratio 2:3.

i tried 300 but i would'nt have it,i tried the vcore at 1.425v but it blued before booting windows.
do i need more v core to get to win with a 300fsb and
do i need to put up the voltages to the chipset.what are they stock and what should i try them at.

with the core at 4.3 on aqua my graphics score goes down but my cpu score is up.why does the gpu score go down?.has anybody else had this?.

my board is a asus p5wd2.

thanks for any help......tigg


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 21, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> with the core at 4.3 on aqua my graphics score goes down but my cpu score is up.why does the gpu score go down?


Here is a theory, but I have nothing to back this up with though: raising your vcore to those levels could be stressing your PSU to the point where it's diminishing power on the other rails.
sound plausible?   maybe that's also why you're stuck at that vcore... ?  430watt is enough??  what your rails rated at amp wise?

slade, very nice oc.  if I keep drooling onto this keyboard I'm going to end up electrocuting myself   
P D 930


----------



## Casheti (Jul 21, 2006)

Mikeownage, you spelt Radeon wrong in your specs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey there error,

here are my rails-
+12-1=14A
+12-2=15A
-12=0.8a
+3.3=30A
+5=30A
+5 sb=2A

i dont know what else to try,what about chipset voltages,do they make any differance?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2006)

error,i only have 2x hard discs and 1x dvd/rw thats why i got the 430w.it is a high quality seasonic tho'.


slade,how are you cooling that chip??


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 21, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> hey there error,
> 
> here are my rails-
> +12-1=14A
> ...


I believe that the only time you would use chipset voltages is if you are having a hard time stabilizing your FSB.  I suppose that might become a problem when it at 300... perhaps slade could share what his chipset voltages were at?

Also I'm no pro, but I would wonder with only 14AMPS if that wasn't becoming a problem.  I've read several places that if you stress a PSU to the max, often the rated AMPS/watt output on other rails will drop some, as it destablizes.... but like I said, I'm no pro.  Anybody else out there do serious OCing with 14A or below?

EDIT: Also, your PSU efficiency will drop drastically if it starts heating up.  From what I've read online, the manufacturer tests are run at unrealistic ambient temps, where our case temps would be much higher, therefore seriously reducing the efficiency and output to below the rated levels.

EDIT2: Read this about PSU's: http://www.pcpowercooling.com/technology/myths/
"...power supplies produce 33%-50% less power than their advertised ratings."


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2006)

my supply is aparently 80% efficiant.it could be we could do to find out and what supply slade has.


----------



## fenixviper (Jul 23, 2006)

I got a rare 930 C1. Got i to 4GHz on stock vcore no problem. 1066fsb is great. So is 1066Mhz Ram  

I'll try to go higher later.







And heres my not stable post. But gives me a good idea at what water cooling would give.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2006)

that is a very nice chip m8.and a nice easy oc.i have had my b1 to 4.3 but not on stock vcore.

could you post your specs m8 pleez.

thx.


----------



## fenixviper (Jul 23, 2006)

Specs are in my sig


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 24, 2006)

fenixviper said:
			
		

> Specs are in my sig


what PSU are you using?


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jul 24, 2006)

On my D 920 B1 I can hit 4.2 @ 1.43v 

Im getting my 930 here later today!  Ill post back with results


----------



## fenixviper (Jul 24, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> what PSU are you using?



Right now i'm using a Ultra X-Connect 2. But I have to change it because it makes a buzzing noise under load. It is perfectly normal but I just can't stand it. I'll probably go for a OCZ, TT, Mushkin or a NZXT.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright, new topic: Northbridge Coolers

How many of you use them for your OC'd rig?

What is the best way you've found to monitor NB temps?

At what OC % do you suggest implimenting an NB cooler to help preserve your chipset?
(from what I've read you don't really gain performance from cooling an NB, as you would cooling a CPU/GPU)

What are acceptable temps for the NB in your experience?


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jul 25, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Alright, new topic: Northbridge Coolers
> 
> How many of you use them for your OC'd rig?
> 
> ...


Well mine has a built on passive one, i touch it and it never gets hot, so

EDIT: btw my 930 fails, 

max stable: 3.91 @ 1.41v... so sad


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 25, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> EDIT: btw my 930 fails,
> 
> max stable: 3.91 @ 1.41v... so sad


That's really not bad at all, considering average max OC on a 930 out of box is 4.125GHz.  I'd be very happy if I could hit 3.91 stable... but must have new mobo to make that possible for me 



			
				BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> Well mine has a built on passive one, i touch it and it never gets hot, so


Yeah, mine has a passive as well, but never feels too hot either.  I just saw some reviews for a nice NB cooler, then thought "maybe you don't even need one."  So I wanted to see who actually uses them.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 25, 2006)

Here we go: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=125692&postcount=1
It's freakin sweet that newer boards for Pentium D's/Conroe/775 etc OCing are coming stock with what looks like NB and SB active cooling!!!


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 25, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Alright, new topic: Northbridge Coolers
> 
> How many of you use them for your OC'd rig?
> 
> ...



Im Using a fan to cool my NB


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 25, 2006)

sladesurfer said:
			
		

> Im Using a fan to cool my NB


Nice, how did you decide to mount it, or was it stock like that?


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 25, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> Nice, how did you decide to mount it, or was it stock like that?


Here's a pic 
*Intel D930 @ 4.8 Stable*


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 25, 2006)

..............picture...................drool.................that has to be one of the cleanest, neatest looking rigs I have _*ever*_ seen  

   Your 4.8 OC   ​
Now that I've pulled myself together, question: what did you use to mount the Zalman (80mm?) over the NB HS?

P.S. what is the second SATA cable going to? (or is it just for symmetry?)


----------



## sladesurfer (Jul 25, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> ..............picture...................drool.................that has to be one of the cleanest, neatest looking rigs I have _*ever*_ seen
> 
> Your 4.8 OC   ​
> Now that I've pulled myself together, question: what did you use to mount the Zalman (80mm?) over the NB HS?
> ...



The Zalman fan is attached to the video card using Velcro  The second SATA is my Plextor DVD-Burner


----------



## pt (Jul 25, 2006)

mine is all passive cooled, it runs pretty hot under load (55ºc), it's the stock cooler, when i get a case with a fan on the side it will probabily lower a bit


----------



## Casheti (Jul 25, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOW!! Nice 'n' neat rig. Mine is a mess, and it's only stock. But then again, not much room in Micro-ATX cases, eh?? lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2006)

the highest mine got too was 4392mhz at 290 fsb.i think ita the asus p5wd2 (not premium) board tho'.that was at 1.425 vcore.

mine isnt too bad inside-


----------



## Casheti (Jul 26, 2006)

That's pretty neat, tig. Shame you can't conceal all the cables.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 26, 2006)

Heres an updated picture with the A/C Silencer 5 Rev.2


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> the highest mine got too was 4392mhz at 290 fsb.i think ita the asus p5wd2 (not premium) board tho'.that was at 1.425 vcore.
> 
> mine isnt too bad inside-


Man, tigger, we have very similar looking rigs, both with Pentium D 930's, AC Freezer 7 Pro's, x800 GTO w/ Zalman vf900 VGA coolers.  You should list the badboy Zalman in your specs, that's my favorite component! 

EDIT: I will post a pic of mine when I get home tonight, mine and tigger's look a lot the same.


----------



## oktavius (Jul 26, 2006)

my 940 goes well, it is just a B1, but is working fine.. i miss EIST 

3,2 @ 3200 stable (1,16V)
3,2 @ 4000 stable (1,25V)
3,2 @ 4267 stable (1,275V) 266FSB (stock vcore)
3,2 @ 4500 stable (1,35v) 282FSB
3,2 @ 4800 stable (1,5V) 300FSB
3,2 @ 4900 stable (1,55V) 306FSB
3,2 @ 5000 unstable (1,6V) 313FSB

i'm using a P5WD2 without mods 
well my watercooling has 52 degres water when i put 1,55V on core, cpu 77 degres an throtteling...  i need dry ice


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2006)

i have just turned my drives around so the cables are hidden,no pic coz i dont have a cam right now.it looks better tho'.kinda like this-








i look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

oktavius said:
			
		

> my 940 goes well, it is just a B1, but is working fine.. i miss EIST
> 
> 3,2 @ 3200 stable (1,16V)
> 3,2 @ 4000 stable (1,25V)
> ...


infrared got his P4 up to 5GHz using a Swiftech Apogee.  Looked into that?
infrared's CPU-Z Validation


----------



## trapspeed (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys. I just got a D 920 and a D865GSA board.

What can I safely OC the processor to on a stock cooling system? And which settings do I change in BIOS?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

trapspeed said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I just got a D 920 and a D865GSA board.
> 
> What can I safely OC the processor to on a stock cooling system? And which settings do I change in BIOS?


This is the somewhat boring part, but it will take much less time than someone explaining it:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1567-intel-overclocking-guide.html

As far as your board:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/7297-definitive-answer-can-i-overclock-my.html

Safety IMO: Don't let your processor go over 60c, if you are serious about OCing, get a good aftermarket cooler (ask some of us @ TPU).  Vcore: don't change it unless you know what you're doing.  Other than that, you will be hard pressed to hurt your computer hardware by OCing.

Upgrades:  If you are serious about OCing, get a new mobo that will allow you to OC (again, ask some of us @ TPU).


----------



## trapspeed (Jul 26, 2006)

I cannot overclock at all on this mobo? Even to 3.2gigs?


----------



## drade (Jul 26, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> This is the somewhat boring part, but it will take much less time than someone explaining it:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/1567-intel-overclocking-guide.html
> 
> As far as your board:
> ...



Im that same way man, I don't think your processer should go over 60c even though people say it can go hoter...If you want a good cooler, the thermaltake bigtyphoon vx looks to be a great one.... Also many of the artic cooling CPU coolers...


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

trapspeed said:
			
		

> I cannot overclock at all on this mobo? Even to 3.2gigs?


You will have to check, but if you look in the bios you'll be able to tell for sure.  Look under CPU for FSB settings, should be at 200 stock.  If you can change that number, or your multiplier, or your FSB:RAM ratio, or OC your RAM, all those options will be in your BIOS.  You just hold DELETE, or F2, or whatever it tells you when you boot up to enter the BIOS.  If you look around and don't see any of the previously mentioned settings, then no you can't OC it from your BIOS.  You board is an Intel Desktop board, it's designed for workstations, not for performance use.  It's not that it's a bad board or anything, it just was never designed to OC a processor.

You can still try OCing it with software, but that's messy and unreliable and I don't use it myself.


----------



## trapspeed (Jul 26, 2006)

error_f0rce said:
			
		

> You will have to check, but if you look in the bios you'll be able to tell for sure.  Look under CPU for FSB settings, should be at 200 stock.  If you can change that number, or your multiplier, or your FSB:RAM ratio, or OC your RAM, all those options will be in your BIOS.  You just hold DELETE, or F2, or whatever it tells you when you boot up to enter the BIOS.  If you look around and don't see any of the previously mentioned settings, then no you can't OC it from your BIOS.  You board is an Intel Desktop board, it's designed for workstations, not for performance use.  It's not that it's a bad board or anything, it just was never designed to OC a processor.
> 
> You can still try OCing it with software, but that's messy and unreliable and I don't use it myself.



Awesome info. 

What programs are popular for OC'ing if your FSB is locked?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

trapspeed said:
			
		

> Awesome info.
> 
> What programs are popular for OC'ing if your FSB is locked?


All the programs you need to OC, monitor your system temps, benchmark and test system stability:
http://www.overclock.net/other-software/64476-programs-you-should-have-before-overclocking.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2006)

come on error mate i want my pics,lol.weres the pic you promised us.....


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 26, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> come on error mate i want my pics,lol.weres the pic you promised us.....


lmao, I'm still at work m8.  I've been doing a bit of OT lately... it's only 4:00PM here, what time there?

I also found out that one of the ppl here is having a going away party after work, so going to get get a few beers.... but tomorrow morning before work I'll try get them up k?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2006)

kk m8
i have posted this at-1 min past midnight.


----------



## drade (Jul 27, 2006)

By the way err0r, what clock did you get unstable on? with that system?


----------



## Casheti (Jul 27, 2006)

Yo doggs, check this out. Looks all legit to me.

http://www.ocforums.com/showpost.php?p=4225992&postcount=1


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2006)

i think i might just try that today,heres how-






obviously this pic has the ihs removed,so the tim would go on that in these relative positions.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 27, 2006)

Alright, after much waiting... here they are   It's 5:00AM here now  
I'm not very good at hiding wires, any comments/tips are welcome.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 27, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> By the way err0r, what clock did you get unstable on? with that system?


3.75 for sure, but didn't push it much when I found that 3.5 was stable.  If I want it higher and stable, it's gonna take hours of testing, which I don't have time for right now.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 27, 2006)

tigger69 said:
			
		

> i think i might just try that today,heres how-
> 
> obviously this pic has the ihs removed,so the tim would go on that in these relative positions.


Yeah, I would try it too, but I almost beat my computer with a hammer when I had to install my OEM cooler and then that AC Freezer 7 Pro... I hate the whole setup that is used for 775 coolers, it's so freakin sloppy.  It feels like the "push-pins" are made at Walmart, and I can never get that satisfying "CLICK" I want to hear on all 4 of them.  Then half the time they come turned the wrong way, so I try and try to push them in, then realize in frustration I need to spin them the other way, by then the cheap plastic has bent, leaving me with a sick "I hope this doesn't come off" feeling in my stomach.  Then again, maybe nobody else has problems............   anyone?


----------



## infrared (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah, i had the same probs on my p4 stock cooler. The freezer 7 pro's never been a prob for me tho.

It's much better with waterblocks... on my new Swiftech Apogee you have to put long screws up from underneath the board, and secure them with nuts on the top of the board, the the waterblock goes on, and is held down with hard springs and a nut that go over the screws on top. There is no chance at all of that coming loose


----------



## drade (Jul 27, 2006)

error butiful computer, just work on the cables whenever, I reccomend a fan filter for that huge  fan.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2006)

i have tried the paste like above and it has dropprd my temps by two or three degrees idle and about 8-10c on full load.


----------



## Casheti (Jul 31, 2006)

Good good, now you must thank Casheti for finding it. Do it, or I will        you


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2006)

try the science mark thing on the thread above and see what your sys scores.




thx bitch


----------



## Casheti (Jul 31, 2006)

lol, kk


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 4, 2006)

*Success w/ MSI Board*

Hate to bump a semi-old thread, but I found this to be a good discussion. I've reviewed a good portion of what you guys have wrote so far and have enjoyed it.

I recently purchased a Pentium D 930 and have paired it with an MSI board (P4N Diamond). I'm beginning to wonder if I made a good choice with MSI or not. I really love their boards and this one was out of sight when I bought it - got it on Newegg (open box) for like $85 (retails for ~$220) so I jumped on it.

I've been using MSI's CoreCenter to OC my processor, but so far I have only been able to get up to 3.2GHz stable. This was done by simply changing FSB up from 200MHz (stock) to 215 or so. Once I get up to 220+, system locks and reboots.

Can't really see any huge leap in CPU temp - never gets over 40 deg. thanks to the Zalman cooler. I'm beginning to think it might be the cheap memory I've got, but then I've seen others who have the same Corsair Value RAM and have had success with the same chip. The only difference then is the board.

Anyway, does anyone have any experience with MSI boards? Any hurdle's I should know about? I'm going to try a few other things this weekend - including tweaking the voltage a bit. Maybe that will help.

Just want to bad to see the 4.0GHz mark - I know it can be done!!!!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 4, 2006)

Use the BIOS to overclock, because you won't get high using software...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

first,

go into your bios and have a look if you can lock the pci bus to 33.33.it might be called something like-pci/agp lock or pci/agp sync or even sync pci/agp on mine it is called pci clock sync mode,dont worry if your board has not got agp if not it will just say pci.

when you find it lock/set it to 33.33,then try your fsb like you did before,if it will or will not go higher,post back here and let me know,i will try and explain to you how to change your memory divider.

anyone else care to jump in and help?.


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't see anything related to adjusting the PCI clock - isn't that 'frozen' in nForce boards?

I can change PCI Latency timer currently at 64.

Also see PCIE Frequency (MHz) which is at lowest - 100. Can go up to 148. Not even sure what that one does!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2006)

i have looked at the manual for your board and you are correct,there is no pci/sync or lock at all,i am guessing it locks it when you set the system clock mode to manual.
have a look for the setting i have marked,and set it to manual-








you can then set the mem to the rated speed of your mem in the current mem speed setting.eg- 533,667 etc
and try to put your fsb higher than you tried before.when you put the fsb up i am sure it has locked your mem to the setting you put it to.i am hoping it will also lock the pci bus to 33 as well.

try it and let me know what happens,if it will go higher.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm sorry  You're being so cool and trying to help me out and I'm just being a lamo by not replying....my bad!!!

I tried last night to lock in the DDR frequency by setting that to Manual - and entering 800 for FSB and 667 for the Memory. I switched back to Windows and tried to let Core Center do the overclocking for me. Got up to around 225 (x 15 = 3375) and I locked up again!

(BTW, I also used nVidia's nTune application to try and find a good stable speed for me to run at and it too locked up at the 225 mark as well.)

Later on, I also tried to enter in a manual FSB in BIOS from 800 to 1066 (which the board supports, max) and was able to POST but not boot to Windows.

I guess I need to try something lower than 1066 and see what happens. Making such a huge jump is probably not a good idea! In hindsight, I should have tried 1000 I think.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 7, 2006)

at 4ghz my fsb is 270x4=1080.i would try something between 900 and 1000 to start with,it is a pity your board has no pci lock.i would try upping the vcore A LITTLE as well try setting it to 1.350v and see if it will boot win at 950 with this vcore setting.you really should not be using the windows based overclocking utilities.950 would be 237fsb which is marginally higher than its been before.if it works then we are on the right track.


----------



## infrared (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok, just grabbed the Pd 805 out of my dad's work computer... managed to clock it up to 4.1ghz rock stable (205x20). I was a bit dissapointed when i realised it didn't support intel speedstep, so the FSB sucked! Definatly not a good chip if you want any decent amounts of bandwidth on the memory/fsb.

They get a little hot as well... was getting over 63c @ 4.1ghz 1.55v on my Freezer 7. I can't wait to get the rest of my watercooling kit and see what this chip can really do.

Conclusion... even though it performs really well in benchmarks @ 4.1ghz, i'd still prefer my single core 640 simply because of the intel speedstep and 14-16x multi, allowing me over 340mhz fsb. Good for number-crunching though i expect.


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 8, 2006)

I was thinking about getting an 805 vs. the 930 for its ability to clock so well. But thought that in the long run, I'd be better off with the chip with better features and the smaller size. Is that a safe bet?

Anyway...tigger...I tried a few things last night and really ended up in a bad place! I adjusted fsb through BIOS while keeping memory locked at 667 and increasing vcore by 0.50mV (small bump) and computer wouldn't post! I scrambled to reset the BIOS and that actually took me quite a few tries because I didn't want to take the whole thing apart to get at the stupid jumper - in the end I just popped the battery out and everything came back to normal. But for now, it was enough to scare me into taking it easy on the machine for a while.

I am still perplexed at why I can't get passed that limit, but maybe we'll never know!


----------



## infrared (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, the 930 would be a much better choice in the long run since it has intel speedstep, so you'd be able to drop the multiplier to 14x, and push the fsb through the roof! The 805's are only known for overclocking so well because of the 20x multiplier, so more people are able to push it to it's limits because the rest of their system isn't running that fast.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 8, 2006)

BarnyMiler said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting an 805 vs. the 930 for its ability to clock so well. But thought that in the long run, I'd be better off with the chip with better features and the smaller size. Is that a safe bet?
> 
> Anyway...tigger...I tried a few things last night and really ended up in a bad place! I adjusted fsb through BIOS while keeping memory locked at 667 and increasing vcore by 0.50mV (small bump) and computer wouldn't post! I scrambled to reset the BIOS and that actually took me quite a few tries because I didn't want to take the whole thing apart to get at the stupid jumper - in the end I just popped the battery out and everything came back to normal. But for now, it was enough to scare me into taking it easy on the machine for a while.
> 
> I am still perplexed at why I can't get passed that limit, but maybe we'll never know!


I have the same proc and RAM, but obviously a different mobo.  Yes VIA chipsets suck    .  I have to underclock it to 533 and allow it to auto-adjust my cpu/ram divider (unfortunately the only option I have available.)  Have you tried adjusting your CPU/RAM divider?  Because if you are trying to run your CPU/RAM divider at 1:1 and locking your RAM at 667, then you will be automatically setting your FSB at 333 if I'm not mistaken.  That might be why your system won't post, your clock speed would be 4.995GHz!!!   (w00t infrared)

So try adjusting your divider and see what happens.  If you can run a 3:4 ratio, locked at 667, you'd get a 3.746GHz clock.  Also at 1:1 (ideal) if you can drop your multiplier to x14, locked at 667 you'd have 4.662GHz (if your system can handle it).

Let us know what happens!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks error force for the suggestions,i am kinda stuck for ideas with his board.it does'nt seem to have a pci 33 lock,i looked in his manual but could'nt find it.

it must be his board tho' coz most 930's seem to clock pretty well.

i would love to try dropping my multi to 14x and try clocking it that way,buy my p5wd2 does'nt seem to support it ,you could have a look on the net and find out for sure if it does if you dont mind.just to make sure i am not being a dunce when in fact it does.

i have tried on mine and i cannot get it to complete the science mark at 4.4ghz at 1.4375v.mebbe i need to go higher on the vcore,but i'm sure my cooler wont deal with the temp.


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 9, 2006)

Tried a whole bunch of things tonight, but not really sure where I left off.

In the BIOS, I was able to use the 'Linked' option which allows me to change the Bus Speed (to a value between 400 and 1400, 800 being the default). Changing this automatically adjusts the memory speed using the default ratio of 6:10. I was able to set it at 888, which put the memory at 740 and. This booted and ran fine. I then tried 920 which put the memory at 767 and was able to post, but not get to Windows (locked up).

I'm assuming that getting things to run with the memory at 740 was luck - since it's only rated at 667, right?

On a similar note, using the Manual option, which allows me to change both bus speed and memory speed, I was also able to downclock the memory speed to 533 and 400 while leaving the bus speed at 800, which effectively changed the ratio from 6:10 to 3:4 and 1:1 respectively. However, I can't quite seem to carry this downclocking change over when I try to adjust the bus speed at the same time. It's like I can do one or the other but not both at the same time. What I mean is, I can change the values, but then it won't boot.

All of this was done under the assumption that the memory is the weak link here.

So according to what I've seen, it would be nice to downclock the memory to give me a ratio of 3:4 and then set the bus speed to 1000 which means the memory 'should' run fine at 667. 

Explained:

Bus Speed: 1000
FSB: 250
Memory: ((250 x 4) / 3) = 333.33 * 2 = 667

Am I on the right track here?


----------



## danielba (Aug 9, 2006)

BarnyMiler said:
			
		

> Hate to bump a semi-old thread, but I found this to be a good discussion. I've reviewed a good portion of what you guys have wrote so far and have enjoyed it.
> 
> I recently purchased a Pentium D 930 and have paired it with an MSI board (P4N Diamond). I'm beginning to wonder if I made a good choice with MSI or not. I really love their boards and this one was out of sight when I bought it - got it on Newegg (open box) for like $85 (retails for ~$220) so I jumped on it.
> 
> ...




hello

i have a question at you, pls tell me if u are sure that the mainboard is MSI P4N Diamond NForce 4 Sli cipset and the cpu is for sure 930 D ( 3 Ghz dual core, 2 x 2Mb fsb 800 ) becouse i have buy the same mainboard and cpu and the msi stuff are telling me that the mainboard do not support the cpu   becouse of some cipset limitation regardin the 65 nm production tehnology of the cpu. so i whant to be sure if i can use this mainboard and cpu together....

thanks


----------



## pt (Aug 9, 2006)

Pentium D users go here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=133453#post133453

and do your best trying to beat the AMD X2 in there


----------



## BarnyMiler (Aug 9, 2006)

danielba said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> i have a question at you, pls tell me if u are sure that the mainboard is MSI P4N Diamond NForce 4 Sli cipset and the cpu is for sure 930 D ( 3 Ghz dual core, 2 x 2Mb fsb 800 ) becouse i have buy the same mainboard and cpu and the msi stuff are telling me that the mainboard do not support the cpu   becouse of some cipset limitation regardin the 65 nm production tehnology of the cpu. so i whant to be sure if i can use this mainboard and cpu together....
> 
> thanks



Yes, I am actually running the 2 together now and they have worked great so far. I purchased both from Newegg back in late June. At that time, I obviously researched and made sure that everything was compatible.

I have recently returned to MSI's web site and found that they no longer list the Pentium D 930 as being compatible with P4N Diamond board. I don't know why they did this, because I am running them with no problems (except my inability to over-clock the chip on this board! edit: it can be over clocked, I just haven't figured out how to get it above 3.3 GHz and stable).

If you have already purchased both, then by all means, give them a try and it should work great. But if you have not purchased them yet, then maybe it wouldn't hurt to look for another chip or board???


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Everest Ultimate Edition reports my CPU Voltage as 1.27


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

That's ok mine is at 3600Mhz and it's 1.26V


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, okay then...

Still wonder why I can only get to 3128Mhz before I lock up...just a gay motherboard I guess..


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

I think you guess well you've said it before " this board isn't supposed to clock at all".


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah...but with a voltage such as that...with you getting to 3600MHz...I have one a little higher...and can't go as far...maybe It's the ram...it's cheap infineon...I only lock up at 3135 because the ram reaches 600MHz....MAYBE that's the reason...stock is 533MHz


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Our ram is stable at 610mhz with the normal timmings 4-4-4-12 but if were you i would't go higher and that ram is giving me a headache cause of this... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15548


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Mmmm...I can't adjust my ram and CPU speed independantly , cos I'm using software that cranks up everything it can...


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh i see cause im OC'in in the Bios and i can always adjust the divisors but don't go any higher with that board.


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Mine are set at 3/4, can't change em


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

Man that's really a shitty mobo you need a good one and fast, with a a good mid-range mobo you can get a great OC even with that cooler maybe 3400mhz or more i don't know this ram is really holding me back.


----------



## infrared (Aug 12, 2006)

The max i can get with my borrowed Pd 805 is 4.1ghz, 1.52v. I'll try it out with my new watercooling stuff arriving monday. Hopefully 4.5ghz at least.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Well, I'm talking about overclocking WHEN i get his board you see. My board at the moment (ASUS P5LP-LE) is "unoverclockable" you see? BIOS locked. Can't be flashed. NOTHING can be changed to alter anything. So I will buy that board and then I will overclock using that.
> 
> A person who finds a way to overclock MY motherboard is a God among men.



Good luck, because, you'll NEED it (you & Tigger69, both) to overtake me again here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=135173#post135173



* Had to "rub it in" for your comments to me here, Casheti:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=131178#post131178

LOL!

APK

P.S.=> That's right - I'm NOT above "gloating"!

(... especially when someone rubs salt into the cut on me, first...)

Seriously though: Good luck! 

I wouldn't mind seeing either yourself OR Tigger69 "getting the better of me" once more (Tigger69 did for a bit) there, as it would give me reason to try for yet another HIGHER o/c also... on air here though, not exotic methods like Arctic 7 Freezer Pro (looks like a GREAT cooler Tigger69), etc. (& normal RAM here too, DDR-400 stock stuff)... apk


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

*Interesting Read For Pentium D Owners*

*INTERESTING READ FOR PENTIUM D OWNERS:
==============================

Pentium D vs Core 2 Duo*

http://www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2869&Itemid=40



* Conroes vs. Pentium D shootout...

APK


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd like see that conroe against a Pentium D 930 clocked at 4.125Ghz.


----------



## drade (Aug 12, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I'd like see that conroe against a Pentium D 930 clocked at 4.125Ghz.




Same.


----------



## infrared (Aug 12, 2006)

the 930 wouldn't stand a chance against an overclocked conroe.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 12, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I'd like see that conroe against a Pentium D 930 clocked at 4.125Ghz.



Tigger69's got one, clocked WAY up there... he gave me a HELL OF A TIME beating his rig in the ScienceMark 2.0 benchmark contest we had here in fact because of it!



infrared said:


> the 930 wouldn't stand a chance against an overclocked conroe.



You're dead-on right... we ALL got "floored" by a machine like that, in Devious' rig...

APK

P.S.=> What I found somewhat "weird" was the fact that a NON-OC'd rig in a CONROE no less (g R 3 i F^^), did not do better than mine did, again: see the sciencemark 2.0 thread url I put up above... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2006)

i think my 930 did pretty well really.holding its own up there.

that 805 vs 6600 test is pretty pointless,dont really see why the guy did it.the 6600 has a 1066 bus and the 805 has a 533 bus.its pretty obvious it was gonna be quicker.the tester must have some spare time on his hands i think.


----------



## infrared (Aug 12, 2006)

yeah, the 805 is a crap chip. Even overclocked to 4ghz you still only have an 800mhz fsb. 

Thankfully the 805 i'm playing with isn't mine! It's good for folding, but i much prefer my 640.

oh, tigger, what's the stock multiplier on the 930? 14x? how far can you lower the multi using intel speedstep?


----------



## Canuto (Aug 12, 2006)

The multiplier for the Pentium D 930 is 15x


----------



## Casheti (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah...


----------



## infrared (Aug 13, 2006)

Canuto said:


> The multiplier for the Pentium D 930 is 15x



And that will drop to 14x with Speedstep? Thanks


----------



## Canuto (Aug 13, 2006)

Honestly i don't know


----------



## infrared (Aug 13, 2006)

hehe, it's alright 

i'm thinkin i might get one for my next cpu, i just wanna know how far i would be able to raise the fsb on that baby. I should be able to get 4.5ghz+ on watercooling, so 1288mhz fsb if i can drop the multiplier to 14x or 1200mhz fsb if i can't. That's pretty cool


----------



## Casheti (Aug 13, 2006)

Omfg, 920 Ftw!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2006)

mine will definatley do 4.3ghz.ive had 4.4ghz but not able to do the science test.i can only figure it needs more vcore than i can give it,because of the temp,not cause i cant supply enuff.i have had it to 4.5ghz(300fsb)but only to the bios,not to windows.again must be more vcore.my ram will do 900mhz with no probs as that is what it is rated to and i have had it to 1000mhz.

in my view it is a pretty good chip,gave a 4800x2 a run for its money,i am only beaten by temp,not capabilities.with some good h20 on it,i reckon there is 4.5ghz+ in this chip without a problem.i found some guy who's had 4.8 outta his with 1.57vcore.that kind of voltage is only possible with water.at that speed it would be pretty impressive i reckon.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 13, 2006)

comes a point when overclocking only gets you the speed of the front side bus floating point calculations go down the toilet after awhile and that leaves you with a fast yet stupid cpu. oh it still run damn nice but its only numbers. The work the processor does is not much faster than when you hit the point that the floating point starts to drop. And you draw to many watts which is heat which = more fule consumed for the same amount of work which= shorter life span of the cpu,but it all looks cool on paper


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 14, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> in my view it is a pretty good chip,gave a 4800x2 a run for its money,i am only beaten by temp,not capabilities.with some good h20 on it,i reckon there is 4.5ghz+ in this chip without a problem.i found some guy who's had 4.8 outta his with 1.57vcore.that kind of voltage is only possible with water.at that speed it would be pretty impressive i reckon.



Good chip, good cooler, & GOOD mobo no doubt... credit to your choices for componentry purposes, & your tenacity + abilities in o/c'ing there!

You're my "main impetus/inspiration" to keep trying out newer/higher o-c rates via FSB increases (mostly) here... doing it @ nite, or in early A.M., because of lower ambient temps possible/present then.

It's been a "real battle" vs. you, lol!



* Anyhow - I am seriously considering running my A/C directly into the side of my box via a makeshift duct I will construct outta cardboard most likely... to assure those lower ambients! Right now, it is in my living room out of consideration for guests etc. & what-not!

*QUESTION:*

I wasn't aware that your Pentium D was not considered a "peer" to my processor, albeit from the Intel side... is that how it is? Is the Pentium D 903 not considered an "equal" of sorts to my AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+??

APK

P.S.=> It'd work, & do think about it - ordinarily? I am not usually in the practice of "helping out the competition" but, it'd only be a matter of time before others thought this little "trick" out & implemented it... apk


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2006)

i'd have considered the 4800+ to be higher up the scale than my 930.dont forget there is a 940,950,955 and extreme above mine i believe,correct me if i'm wrong.that is why i was quite happy that my 930 could compete with your 4800+.

if you duct your ac to your cooler,you probs will get higher.i just cant coz unless i get watter cooling theres no way i can go higher than the 4386 i did the 1430 at.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2006)

well i proved myself wrong.i did do better,another 10 points up on my previous score,have at ye alec.consider the gauntlet well and truly thrown down.


----------



## infrared (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmm, i just got my watercooling stuff installed. Managed to get this borrowed Pd 805 clocked to 4.3ghz stable  Been folding away all night.


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 15, 2006)

infrared said:


> Hmmm, i just got my watercooling stuff installed. Managed to get this borrowed Pd 805 clocked to 4.3ghz stable  Been folding away all night.



Aha, look @ THAT... our man InfraRed's gone Water-Cooled on us!



To quote John Travolta from his role in the play/film, "GREASE"?

"It's Systematic... IT's Hy-Dro-Matic: It's GREASED-LIGHTNIN'!"

(lol)

APk


----------



## infrared (Aug 15, 2006)

lol, nice quote


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 17, 2006)

WTF??? FTW!!!  How did I get on here?: http://valid.x86-secret.com/records.php

Someone please explain to me how this happened???  I have no adjustable FSB:RAM divider, it auto-sets, I have value RAM and an ASROCK mobo with VIA chipset (yes W1zz, VIA!!! ) I don't even have the option to up the DIMM voltage by any set amount, so is this a mistake, or just some crazy ass perfect coincidental component combination? 

Right now I'm running at 3,497MHz, x15 multi, FSB 233.2, Bus speed 932.7, RAM 466.4MHz, FSB:RAM 1:2, 3-3-3-9 2T.  Is that 466.4MHz OC'd from 333?

EDIT: That's weird, they guy in #2 place for Highest RAM Freq has the same mobo as me!?


----------



## Casheti (Aug 17, 2006)

lol...owned??


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

error_f0rce said:


> WTF??? FTW!!!  How did I get on here?: http://valid.x86-secret.com/records.php
> 
> Someone please explain to me how this happened???  I have no adjustable FSB:RAM divider, it auto-sets, I have value RAM and an ASROCK mobo with VIA chipset (yes W1zz, VIA!!! ) I don't even have the option to up the DIMM voltage by any set amount, so is this a mistake, or just some crazy ass perfect coincidental component combination?
> 
> EDIT: That's weird, they guy in #2 place for Highest RAM Freq has the same mobo as me!?



lol  
that is just for ddr, right?


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 17, 2006)

pt said:


> lol
> that is just for ddr, right?



LOL, I thought so at first too.  But then I notice all top 3 are using DDR2.


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

error_f0rce said:


> LOL, I thought so at first too.  But then I notice all top 3 are using DDR2.



how do i enter?, my ram is at 743mhz, i guess i have the second place then


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2006)

if its ddr2,my ram is 900mhz.


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 17, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> if its ddr2,my ram is 900mhz.



Can you post a pic of your CPU-Z stats (first page & RAM page) so I can compare our numbers??  Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 17, 2006)

here ya go-

main-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ram-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is with my chip at 4.05ghz,i have had my ram to 1000mhz at 3.75ghz.it is prime and orthos stable at 4.41ghz with the ram at 441/882mhz at 5.5.5.15,with the vcore at 1.450v.i run it at 4ghz for everyday use,when i get some w/c on it i should be able to run it at 4.41ghz 24/7.the temp is a little too high at that for 24/7 use.


----------



## pt (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is mine, it's DDR2 533@743.2


----------



## cdawall (Aug 17, 2006)

huh you cant get it to run  @ 1T that sux


----------



## Casheti (Aug 18, 2006)

Hell...at least you guys actually know what yours is..

Btw...WTF is 1T and 2T and all that BS??


----------



## error_f0rce (Aug 18, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Hell...at least you guys actually know what yours is..
> 
> Btw...WTF is 1T and 2T and all that BS??


Here a link to get you started, you can also google "memory timings explained"
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/9981-ram-timing-explained.html


----------



## jaffers (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

First post.  Do any of you have Pentium D (940). If so can you change the cpu multiplier from 16 to say 15 in BIOS?  The reason I am asking because I have this processor and ASUS P5WD2 -E Premium meotherboard.  The RAM is XMS2 DDR2 800. The cpu cooler is copper core Gigabyte ???? Pro with artic silver compound used.

I like to push the FSB to 1Ghz and with x16 at the processor it would be too much. So there is an option in BIOS to change the cpu multiplier. But is remains same when I check after changing and rebooting the machine.  If only I can lock this then reliable specs of my system becomes CPU=3.65G FSB =1.05G Mem = 890MHz 

Any suggestion in general or specific to the MB.

Thanks.


----------



## infrared (Aug 20, 2006)

In the bios, go to advanced tab, and go to cpu configuration. Then set intel speedstep option to "minimum speed" to lock it at x14. Once you've doen that, you can also change the multiplier while in windows by using Systool


----------



## jaffers (Aug 20, 2006)

infrared said:


> In the bios, go to advanced tab, and go to cpu configuration. Then set intel speedstep option to "minimum speed" to lock it at x14. Once you've doen that, you can also change the multiplier while in windows by using Systool



Thanks for help. But with my ASUS PW5D2 -E Premium MB (bios v0604 ) it do allow you to change the multiplier directly but resets it to x16 (D 940) after reboot. The Speedstep can not be changed but has disabled or automatic as choice.  I never like to do OC from software after the boot so I prefer it within the BIOS only.


----------



## infrared (Aug 20, 2006)

hmm, is there an updated bios for that board? you should be able to set it at minimum at least.


----------



## jaffers (Aug 22, 2006)

infrared said:


> hmm, is there an updated bios for that board? you should be able to set it at minimum at least.



Nope.  The AW BIOS v0604 do not allow it to change. It is just automatic.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2006)

*Pentium D 945*

I got it up to 3.75 but then crashed pc, crashed at 3.65ghz, stable at 3.55ghz

Ecs p4m800pro
D 945
Stock fan


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

*D945*



freaksavior said:


> I got it up to 3.75 but then crashed pc, crashed at 3.65ghz, stable at 3.55ghz
> 
> Ecs p4m800pro
> D 945
> Stock fan



I have got mine to 3.74Ghz, 220x17 prime95 stable

Can get it to 3.82Ghz, 225x17 but isnt prime95 stable

Cant unlock the multi, shows the multi greyed out in the bios, have asked asrock if this can be unlocked but they say no   apparently this is because intel dont allow for the multi to be changed, but in everest it says the multi can be x12 max x17 min, so im abit puzzled?

It runs fast though, which is always nice! 10% oc, which is better than nothing and temps are not a issue!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2006)

It has alot to do with my mobo and the ram i got though. my dad has an e6400 and 800mhz ram on the gigabyte 965p-ds3 and we overclocked it to 3.2, and we could have gone alot more. so, i'm a little disapointed that I can't overlcok the 945 much. I also found online the place compared the 945, e6300 and a amd (not sure which one) and the 945 was at 4.2ghz so, it must be my ram and mobo


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

freaksavior said:


> It has alot to do with my mobo and the ram i got though. my dad has an e6400 and 800mhz ram on the gigabyte 965p-ds3 and we overclocked it to 3.2, and we could have gone alot more. so, i'm a little disapointed that I can't overlcok the 945 much. I also found online the place compared the 945, e6300 and a amd (not sure which one) and the 945 was at 4.2ghz so, it must be my ram and mobo



Can you unlock your multi though? Raising the FSB surely would make a huge benefit to speed, not just the speed of the cpu!


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2006)

the very first time i hooked the system up it asked what i wanted it at, and it was either 15, 16, or 17 and i chose 17, and now it won't let me change it. i wish i could change it. cuase i might underclock it.


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 13, 2006)

freaksavior said:


> the very first time i hooked the system up it asked what i wanted it at, and it was either 15, 16, or 17 and i chose 17, and now it won't let me change it. i wish i could change it. cuase i might underclock it.



I bought mine with a new mobo, but it never asked me what I wanted  

Surely there must be a way to change it! 250x15 = 3.75Ghz would give it a effective 1Ghz FSB, which would be nice indeed!


----------



## SixPack (Dec 14, 2006)

Have anyone tried the 805 D. Got a friend who has his running 4.0Ghz with water cooling. (Thermal take's) cabinet with built-in water cooling, and a Asus Wdg board...He says that it is running perfectly @ 4Ghz and temp. @ 38 idle


----------

